# Midnight: A Lost Faith's Shadow.  Book 1,  The Awakening.  Chapter 1, The Charge



## Hrothgar (Sep 8, 2005)

*Arc of Halail, Day 1 LA 99*

The blood red light of the setting sun does little to ease the spirit of Caft’s inhabitants.  Once proud, mighty warriors, the Dorns of Caft are a broken lot, backs bowed by the physical toil of working in the fields and spirits crushed by the oppressive Shadow.  These once mighty men speak little as they return to their families after a long day in the green fields that cover the broad valley in which Caft lies.  Many in the southern realms would find Caft a blessing with its rich soil, abundant cattle, tall corn and thick wheat.  With the shallow, rocky river that the small stone village of Caft huddles around, the cool pine and oak forest in the northeastern end of the valley, and no orc garrison, Caft seems a small idyllic sanctuary in a world of Shadow.  But the men and women of Caft know what is coming.

In a month the taskmaster orcs and their legate masters will return with wagons to reap Caft’s bounty and brutalize its citizens, leaving Caft’s inhabitants with meager leftovers for a harsh northern winter.  The war machine of Izrador, the Shadow in the North, rolls on in the south against Dwarves, Elves, and those men foolish enough to stand against it.  It is hungry, insatiable.  It must be fed.  Fed with the tears, blood, and sweat of Caft’s residents.  The men and women of Caft know what is coming.  Surrounded by such bounty, they will see little of it.  They will starve again this winter.  And only the strong will survive.


*Brian Brou (played by Ranger Rick)*
Perth’s wife had not even smiled at Brian today when she gave him his food, food in return for breaking his back in Perth’s fields.  Potatoes and bread.  Again.

Brian relaxed under a tall pine near Perth’s small stone home and wooden barn, the red light of the failing sun falling across his dirty hands and face, the warm day cooling rapidly.  He stretched his aching legs and set the heavy clay plate on his lap.  Brian was an Outlander.  He could understand their suspicion.  In these dark times, even good friends might lie to the legates, the priests of the one god – the dark god – Izrador, to curry their favor in return for food to feed families.  What could he expect being an outsider?  Still, it was not pleasant to be alone and shunned, surrounded by people in this small village.  People ignoring your existence unless work was required in the fields.  Brian could feel his temper rising, a temper kept in check only through strong discipline.  It was time to leave Caft.  He had had enough.

At that moment, Brian noticed Perth running down the valley’s broad slope toward town.  Obviously coming back from his fields, Perth seemed to be running madly, dust thrown up by his wildly flailing legs.  Something sure had Perth in a fluster.  Perth barely slowed to throw open the door to the Plough and Stars Inn in town, a couple-hundred yards from where Brian sat.  Strange.  What was that all about?

Then Brian heard it.  A sound he had not heard for months.  Heavy, booted feet, marching on the upper rim of the valley.  Getting louder.  Brian’s stomach sank.  They were not due for another month.  This couldn’t be happening.  The villagers had been promised they would only come at harvest.

Orcs were coming.  And they were not coming to harvest Caft’s crops.


*Starhl Ikehal (Played by Krug)*
Starhl wiped his bloody, greasy hands on his worn, leather breeches.  Looking up at the massive stag that hung by a thick rope from a large oak, Starhl could not but help feel remorse.  Game was getting harder to find in the North.  Orcs were always hungry and they had little regard for limited natural resources.  And then there were the fell tales of Shadowspawn ranging the ancient Dornish homelands, hunting both man and orc.  There were worse things than orcs in the cold regions of the North.

Starhl scratched his thick beard and peered into town.  Stag meat and hides were always welcome bartering items and they ensured Starhl a constant supply of ale from the local inn.  The farmers had already descended from their fields for evening supper, their minds and backs overwhelmed by the demands of the Shadow.  They rarely talked to him, an Outlander living in the forest outside of town.  Starhl’s tiny stone and log hut stood only a few yards in the forest from Caft’s eastern edge, but physical distance meant little compared to the wide gulf of mistrust that they harbored for the huge Dorn.  The people of Caft and Starhl shared the same heritage, but the Shadow had driven a spike of suspicion and mistrust between the two, ensuring the barbarian’s isolation.  Would anyone ever trust Starhl?  Starhl shrugged, picked up his dagger, and turned to the task of butchering the stag.

A sudden feeling of dread descended over the large Dorn.  He felt before he heard the tramp of heavy, booted feet marching on the western rim of Caft’s valley.  Shielding his eyes from the red rays of the setting sun, Strahl spied a cloud of dust rising in the air.  Orcs.  Many orcs.  And they would be here soon.  These warriors were not coming for Caft’s bounty.  Blood would run tonight.  


*Kaela (played by Bobitron)*
“Kaela! Come on!  COME ON!”  A young child, its dirty face and hands and long hair making it impossible to tell if it was a boy or girl, pulled furiously on Kaela’s small, sun-browned hand.  “I’ve got to show you this!  I’ve been waiting all day!”    Kaela smiled despite her fatigue.  She had just finished ranging the slopes for herbs and all she wanted to do was rest.  The young child continued to smile and laugh, pulling Kaela toward the small, shallow river.  Kaela was popular among the children of Caft.  The fact that the adults let their children play with Kaela was testament to her acceptance in Caft, an acceptance that few Outsiders could hope to match.

“Look!”   The child beamed up at Kaela and pointed at a small pocket in the river’s bank shaded by a tall pine.  Smooth river stones had been piled to form a small enclosure.  Within, a small trout balanced in the current, its green and gray sides flashing in the sun’s dying light.  The child squatted down and nudged the trout with its finger, receiving a splash of water in return.  The child looked up at Kaela and smiled proudly.

Many of the children in town Kaela had nursed back to health after a fever tore through Caft last spring.  Kaela had been regarded as a savior.  Her skills with healing and herbs were enough to barter food and clothing from the townsfolk.  She was even given her own small stone home, although exceptionally small.

The children seemed drawn to her gentle smile and good nature.  In this world of Shadow, she was a light that gave them strength.  Kaela never told them that their presence, their infectious laughter made her strong, made it possible to go on.  What would she ever do if she lost them?  And then there was Her.  The villagers had given Her into Kaela’s care.  She was special, there was no doubt of that, but could her stories be true?

Kaela’s thoughts were interrupted by a hoarse shout from the valley’s western rim.  Massive, dark figures in blackened armor were descending the valley’s slope.  Orcs!  How could this be?  Kaela noticed the farmer Perth fleeing into the Plough and Stars.  “Kaela?”   The young child held onto Kaela’s hand, its voice filled with fear and uncertainty at the sight of the warriors of Shadow descending the valley.  It was not harvest time.  Had they come for Kaela?  Or had they come for Her?


*Reznik (played by Elapse)*
The Plough and Stars Inn was cool and shaded, its masonry walls offering a nice respite from a warm day working in the sun.  Days like this were rare, the sun usually hidden by haze or the dark clouds of the Shadow’s will.  Reznik wiped the ale from his lips and sat glowering, staring absently into his clay mug.  Nearby sat several of Caft’s men, farmers returned from their fields, huddled around small tables discussing the day’s events.  

The men sitting nearby kept their voices low and occasionally shot Reznik dark glances.  Reznik knew why.  He was an Outlander and not one to be trusted.  Reznik’s scars of Shadow and gravelly voice were also a reminder of the cruelty the Shadow’s minions could inflict.  Best to keep the Outlander at a distance than invite him into their confidence lest he betray them to Izrador’s legates.

If those fools only knew that Reznik was here to fight the Shadow.  Then again, if they did know, they might drive him out of town for fear of him attracting orcs or worse.  Still, Reznik did not even know why he had been sent here from Port Esben on the Pelluria months ago.  The insurgents never told him anything other than he would be contacted.  But who would contact him?  These farmers?  Bah.  There was no one else in town that seemed to have the will to fight the Shadow.  Except for maybe the large Dorn that lived in the forest to the east, but he had had plenty of time to communicate with Reznik since his arrival.  Most likely, the informant had been apprehended somewhere in the North before he made it to Caft.  If that was the case, it might be best to leave Caft now since torture would most likely loosen the informant’s tongue and Reznik’s position would be compromised.

Reznik’s dark thoughts were interrupted as the wooden door swung open and slammed into the stone wall.  Breathless from exertion, the farmer known as Perth stood in the doorway, his eyes wide with fear.  Shutting the door quickly Perth cries, “Orcs! To the west.  A war band, just a few minutes behind me.”  Chairs are knocked over and fearful looks are exchanged as the men stand up.  Perth swallows hard.  “And they have a legate with them.”


----------



## Krug (Sep 9, 2005)

*Starhl, Barbarian*
Starhl thought to himself._Why should I care for Caft? They all think I am a simpleton. Making me pay double what they charge others for a drink!_ But the barbarian had been shown kindness before. A wee gal, who had come to him and handed him a red-petaled flower, possibly the only treasure that she had ever found. _The orcs... they will take everything. Caft cannot last another winter like this. They will not even leave enough for a palm's worth of grain for each day. But why were they so early? _ But one thing the simple minded barbarian knew, wherever orcs went, they would leave carnage and slaughter behind. 

Completing his butchering of the stag, and taking a bit more to offer to the villagers, the barbarian went back to his hut and prepared his gear. He examined the edge of his axe, and his javelins. The Shadow was falling over Caft, but it would be a deeper darkness if men like him did nothing.


----------



## elapse (Sep 9, 2005)

Reznik, Rogue
As the men at the tables stood, Reznik sighed deeply.  He looked into the mug of ale, cupped in both hands, and raised it to his lips.  Tilting his head back, exposing the ugly scars on his neck, he took a long swallow, savoring each moment as the drink trickled down his throat.  He took the now empty mug from his lips and placed it on the table, at the same time lowering his head.

A small town, a shadow legate, an orc host...Reznik knew this story, how it would play out, how it would end.  The scar across his back and neck both tingled as he remembered.  Reznik almost felt a pang of guilt as he entertained the idea that the host had come to Caft on news of the resistance.  But no, "Guilt is a weakness, many have died and many more will die before Izrador falls", he thought to himself.  If his cover was compromised then he would leave.  Maybe he would trail the host and kill them one-by-one over the course of their ravages through the north lands.

With that, he rose from the table and rushed from the inn.  He cared little for most of the residents of Caft, but he was a fool to think that they would just lay down their lives and die.  Surely they would fight.  He thought of the young woman from the South and the quiet woodsman.  As much as he hated to admit it, he cared if the woman was hurt.  Images of his own wife's rape and murder at the hands of the orcs raced through his mind.  He put those thoughts aside as he scolded himself, "Harden yourself weakling.  Forget the past.  You are no longer the pitiful farmer of Port Esben."

He ran as fast he could for the barn.  He slept in a loft, and there, hidden in the hay, were his blades and sling-bag.  Whether he could find the woodsman and engage in open conflict or just observe the plunder from afar, he would need his belongings.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 10, 2005)

Kaela smiled her gentle smile at the youth. "Well! Looks like your family will be eating trout tonight! WHat do you think? We'll wrap it up and give it to your mother?"  The grinning child nodded its head vigorously at the idea, but the plan was interrupted by the shout coming from the valley. Seeing the dark figures and the running farmer, Kaela froze with fear. Her eyes wise with shock, her mind ran wild. _Orcs! Perhaps with a legate! I can't let them find me! Why have they come so early? I haven't had time to prepare!_ She set her jaw with determination and turned to the youth. "Child. Run home to your family. Be quick, and don't stop for anything." Turning back to the town, she made her decision. _I won't put these people in danger. If the legates knew I was here, all would be lost. Even though these people don't know of my powers, they would certainly take some blame for 'hiding' me._

Her thoughts turned to Reznik, the gravelly-voiced young man with the violent past. _He seems adept at hiding,_ she thought. _If I can get to the barn and meet him..._

She turned towards the barn and ran as fast as her slim legs could carry her.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 10, 2005)

*Starhl Ikehal*
Starhl's strong, swift hands make short work of the stag, its red meat smoking on fresh pine boughs and hide hung over a makeshift rack.  Starhl pauses to look west again.  The sun is barely visible on the western rim of the valley, long dark shadows already shrouding the valley in darkness.  More than thirty orc warriors with their black scale mail, heavy vardatches, and mohawks have already begun to spill into the western end of Caft.  Blood Mother Orcs.  Cruel and vicious.  And among them, his body seemingly wrapped in shadow, a black-cloaked legate astride a massive jet-black destrier.  The village of Caft seems deserted, the inhabitants hidden behind closed windows, praying the orcs or legate do not come calling.

Starhl rummages in his hut and returns with his weapons, his massive battleaxe resting easily in his powerful hands.  From his vantage point in the woods, the orcs have little chance of seeing him.  The men of Caft do not seem too eager to protect their village.  Why should Starhl?

*Reznik and Kaela*
Reznik's quick feet bring him to the barn rapidly.  Clambering up the ladder, Reznik leaps into the loft, throws aside the hay and pulls out his belongings.  The sight of his weapons is reassuring to one who has fought the Shadow before.  Sliding down the ladder to the barn floor, Reznik turns and is confronted by the slim young woman Kaela the town healer as she runs into the barn.  Her eyes are wide and frightened; it is obvious she knows what is coming.

At that moment a hulking figure appears in the darkening door.  Uriel, the town's spokesman and understood leader, his massive Dorn frame blocking the dying light, looks at you with panic in his eyes.  He is only in his mid-thirties, but the look on his face gaurantees his crushed spirit can take no more.

"Outlander, we need your help." Uriel pleads to Reznik.  Behind Uriel stands Tadc, Uriel's younger brother.  "Uriel! No! He could be a minion of the Shadow! Don't-" Uriel turns on his brother with is a snarl, "Tadc!  She is my daughter and I will decide!"  Tadc fumes with anger, his eyes smouldering as he looks at Reznik and Kaela.

Uriel turns back to Reznik. "We know why the orcs are here.  We have tried to keep it a secret, but we have failed.   You are familiar with the world outside of Caft, Outlander."  Uriel looks Reznik and up and down.  "Help us.  Flee from this village and take our most precious secret with you."  Uriel looks at Kaela.  "You know of whom I speak.  You nursed Her back to health!  She thinks of you as Her sister!"Tears begin to run down Uriel's cheeks. From the west comes the low pitch blat of a orc black horn.  Uriel shakes with fear and his eyes lock on both of you. There is no time!  Will you help us!?"


----------



## Krug (Sep 10, 2005)

*Starhl*
Starhl growls to himself when he sees the legate. He keeps from charging towards the legate, knowing that a flurry of arrows would probably strike him dead before he could even reach the vile leader. He follows behind the orcs, wondering what they are up to. _Who will they slaughter now?_ he thinks to himself.


----------



## elapse (Sep 11, 2005)

*A Dorn asks an Erenlander for help?*

*Reznik*
Reznik was surprised to see Kaela as he descended the ladder. He was even more surprised to see the Dornish men standing inside the barn with such a look of earnest. Since he had been in Caft, the residents had never looked at him let alone visit him in the hay-loft.

He listened to Uriel's plea; and as much as he hated these Dorn's, he hated the shadow more.  Reznik nodded his head to Uriel, accepting the man's plea for help.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 12, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Uriel looks at Kaela.  "You know of whom I speak.  You nursed Her back to health!  She thinks of you as Her sister!"Tears begin to run down Uriel's cheeks. From the west comes the low pitch blat of a orc black horn.  Uriel shakes with fear and his eyes lock on both of you. There is no time!  Will you help us!?"




"Of course we will. Where is she?" Once Uriel answers, she turns to Reznik with gratitude in her eyes. "Are you ready to leave? I can go now. There are a few things in my cottage I could use, but it's not critical." SHe puts a finger to her chin in thought. "Who else would help, Uriel? Have you asked others?"


----------



## elapse (Sep 12, 2005)

*One other...*

*Reznik*
"I know of one other", Reznik croaked.  His hoarse, gravely voice grating upon the ears of those who heard it. He motioned to the door with his head, signifying to Kaela that it was time to leave. To Uriel he said, "If you want your girl in my custody, you had best place her there soon."


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 12, 2005)

*Starhl Ikehal*

Starhl slips through the dark shadows, his acute hunter instincts in tune with the woods around him.  His woods.  As Starhl spies out of the dark forest, the orcs begin to spread out through the western end of the village.  Within a few minutes, they will be on Starhl's eastern end.  Will they enter the forest?

The orcs scowl savagely and blat on black horns.  Heavy, wicked vardatches are carried in their powerful hands.  Rather than rampaging wildly, the orcs station themselves throughout the village as if they are waiting for something.  Waiting for orders.  The legate.

As Starhl decides what to do, he hears movement in the forest behind him.  Something heavy is coming through the forest and taking little effort to hide its presence.


*Reznik and Kaela*

Uriel's face washes over in relief, but hardens quickly.  "Quickly, follow me!  The orcs are almost here!"  The blat of an orc horn sounds from the west, uncomfortably close.  Taking the time to fetch items around Caft would prove disasterous.  Turning quickly, he runs back to the Plough and Stars.  Uriel's brother Tadc follows, his face red with rage.

The door to the Plough and Stars swings wide as you near, Perth holding the door open.  Other men in the inn display a mixture of anger and disbelief when you enter.  "Quick!"  Perth shouts, ushering you in and shutting the door behind.  Perth opens the door .  Uriel runs behind a counter, throwing back a rug and fumbling with the floorboards.  "There are no others to offer help."  Uriel grunts, answering Kaela's earlier question.  "Or at least no time to ask for help.  The orcs won't miss Outlanders, but they will know if one of us leaves Caft." 

Lorne!  That bastard!  He is with the legate.  He betrayed us!  Perth spits in disgust.  The other men in the inn curse. 

Uriel heaves and a section of the wooden floor rises.  Beneath, steep steps lead down eight feet to an earthen floor with barrels of ale backed up against stone walls.  The small cellar extends a few feet under the main floor and a small wooden door sits in the stone wall opposite the common room.  Sitting between two of the barrels is a young girl, barely in her teens.  Long, brown hair washes over her upturned face, her milk-white eyes staring blindly up at you.

"This...is Aislinn.  My daughter.  Please see her to safety.  The wooden door leads to a tunnel that emerges behind a barn near the western forest.  Go now!"  Uriel pleads.  "She may be our last hope against the Shadow!"

Perth tenses near the door.  "They're here!" He hisses.


----------



## Krug (Sep 12, 2005)

Starhl tries to hide, to see what creature it is that is coming through. He grips the handle of his battleaxe tighter. _What is it... _


----------



## elapse (Sep 13, 2005)

*A hastty escape!*

"Is there a back door we can escape through?", Reznik asks.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

*Brian Brou Defender*

Brian's mind was clouded by exhaustion and doubts.  Brian’s body was physically worn down and it was screaming in his head to rollover and let the Orcs pass by.  But Brian knew better.  He needed to leave…But where…which direction?  His first instinct was to help Perth’s family, but Perth was closer to the house and Perth was a prepared careful man.  No he would be a hindrance if he joined them.  Deep inside Brian knew he must run away, far away.  But which direction?  Wrapping up the plate of food, Brian took off toward the eastern forest.  

As Brian started to run, the adrenaline took over and his tired muscles grew warm in the setting sun’s rays.  The last of sun’s heat was erasing his aches and defogging the mind.  The pace picked up and soon he is among the trees.  His pace slows as he ducks under branches and leaps over the dead wood.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 13, 2005)

Kaela looks into the hiding place and motions for the girl to make room. Her eyes are wide with fear, but her jaw is set with determination.


----------



## elapse (Sep 13, 2005)

*I am an idiot...*

Without another word to Uriel, Reznik steps into the tunnel with the young girl, motioning for Kaela to follow. "Stay behind me and do as I say. When we reach the barn we will make our way to the woods". 

Reznik hoped the Dornish hunter in the woods had not confronted the Orcs. He would need aid to get Kaela and Aislinn to safety...and to survive in the harsh, northern marches.


OOC: Bobitron, dude I am sorry. Somehow I missed the part with Uriel stating the tunnel went to the barn outside. If you are willing, lets take the tunnel out and be on with this.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 14, 2005)

elapse said:
			
		

> OOC: Bobitron, dude I am sorry. Somehow I missed the part with Uriel stating the tunnel went to the barn outside. If you are willing, lets take the tunnel out and be on with this.




ooc: Haha, goes to show I should read the DM's post better as well. I'm going to edit my previous post and go into the tunnel.



			
				elapse said:
			
		

> Without another word to Uriel, Reznik steps into the tunnel with the young girl, motioning for Kaela to follow. "Stay behind me and do as I say. When we reach the barn we will make our way to the woods".




Kaela nods, happy to let the brave outlaw take charge in this moment of crisis.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 14, 2005)

*Starhl*
Krug crouches in the shadows, keen eyes and ears scanning the now night-shrouded forest.  A light wind trails through the pines, filling the night sky with an eerie keening.  The sounds of night are broken abruptly by the blat of an orc horn directly ahead.  Orcs!  Several of them are moving directly ahead toward Caft, their harsh, deep voices resounding through the forest.  Shock troops, obviously sent to keep stragglers from leaving the village.

As Starhl decides what to do, his ears pick up someone running through the forest seveal yards away.  Someone fleeing Caft!  And headed straight for the orcs.


*Brian*
Brian flees through the forest as quietly as possible, but the low hanging pine boughs and lose stone and fallen trees make silent movement impossible.  Brian only makes it a few tens of yards into the forest when an orc horn blats in front of him.  Orcs!  Coming toward him!


*Kaela and Reznik*
As Reznik and Kaela descend into the cellar, Aislinn shrinks slightly from their approach.  Father? She calls, her lower lip trembling.  Hush child! Uriel whispers.  Uriel immediately lowers the floorboards, leaving the cellar in darkness, broken only by the light filtering through the gaps between the floorboards above.

Reznik kneels and tugs at the small wooden door.  The door gives slightly, but jams, the wood swollen in the slightly humid summer air.  Reznik begins to tug again as the thud of hobnailed boots resounds above and the inn door is thrown open with a slam.

A deep voice booms, Who is Uriel, Caft's leader?

Does Reznik dare force the jammed door open?


----------



## Krug (Sep 14, 2005)

Starhl hears someone zip past. He follows behind and says softly in Erelander, "Wait... you are running right into *them!*"


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 14, 2005)

Hearing the voice, Brian slows, his brain trying to process the sound.  Hearing another louder more ominous sound, Brian freezes as the orcish horn blows.  The horn jumped started his brain.  He heard a warning, but where?  He drops down into a crouch.  He walks back toward the direction he came from.  Brian whispers “Hello, Hello, are you hiding as well?  Should I hide here?”   

Brian is looking for a hiding spot as well as the location of the disembodied voice he heard.

Search +3, Listen +4, Hide +6


----------



## elapse (Sep 14, 2005)

*To dare to force a door...*

Reznik froze as the boots resounded on the floor above. He quickly raised his hand to halt Kaela and Aislinn, and then moved a single finger to his lips to indicate silence. He gently leaned his shoulder against the stuck door and began to gently pull against it, slowly building pressure to force the door open. Reznik would be damned if he'd sit here and wait for the orcs to find the door in the floor.

Reznik was certain that Uriel was going to be killed. Aislinn would likely panic and then the orcs would find them all down here huddled like rabbits.  And then it would all happen again. The scarred man pushed away more images from his mind. Images of the slaughter he had witnessed, that he was a lamb in. As he leaned against the door and closed his eyes, he saw the final image...as he lay on the ground and the orc pulled him to his knees by the hair and slit his throat. The orc released him and he slammed against the ground, smelling the charred and eaten children...his children...and seeing the naked and violated woman...his wife, before it all went black.

Move Silently: +8
Strength Check: +3


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 14, 2005)

Kaela wraps a gentle arm around Aislinn's shoulder, ready to clap it over the girl's mouth if needed. She grimaces as Reznik manipulates the door, terrified of the noise it might make.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 15, 2005)

*Starhl and Brian* 

Brian slows and puts his back to a thick pine, his eyes searching the darkness for the voice he heard.  No more than five yards away, a hulking shadow stirs.  Clutched in the shadow's grasp, the light from Caft reflecting from its sharp edge, is a battleaxe.  The woodsman! Starhl!

The orcs continue to march on, their line thin, their harsh shouts and jarring horns meant to frighten those foolish enough to flee back in to Caft.  The orcs pass, their massive shadows slipping amongst the trees.  Most already move in to Caft, banging on barns and homes.  As horns continue to blow, Brian and Starhl see two orcs, massive vardatches in their brawny arms, slink into a crouch and approach Starhl's hiding place.

*Reznik and Kaela*

I am Uriel.

Reznik crouches near the small wooden door, silently straining against the jammed portal.  Above, through the cracks in the floorboards, Kaela can see the men of Caft standing in silence as Uriel steps forward, his head held high, his chest out defiantly.  Standing in front of Uriel are several orcs with black scale mail and vardatches.  Most are of the Blood Mother Tribe, distinguished by their mohawks, obscene black tatoos, and cruel, savage features.  One orc stands in contrast to the others.  This orc towers over his compatriots with a rangy build and wears black leather armor.  His face lacks the savageness of his brethern, a flicker of intelligence in his eyes.  Heavy scars cross his entire frame as he looks on, his face impassive.

Standing next to this tall orc is a tall Dorn, his head bald and a heavy, graying beard hanging down his chin.  This is no ordinary legate.  Shadows seem to slip around his black cloak and armor.  Touched by the Shadow, this man is the focus of his god's power.  He smiles cruelly as Uriel steps forward.

Where is the girl? The legate whispers.  A cringing farmer, small for a Dorn, steps near his side.  Lorne!  The bastard who betrayed Aislinn and Caft to the Shadow.  But why?

Uriel refuses to answer.  The legate smiles slowly.  Aislinn buries her face in Kaela's shoulder.

Reznik leans into the door.  His strength is enough to make it move, even break it.  As Reznik slowly increases the pressure against the door, the wood slates begin to crack ever so slightly, the door refusing to give way unless broken.  Above, the legate begins to issue his edicts...


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2005)

Starhl starts to move away, trying to see if he has been detected by the orcs. If he has, he will get his battleaxe ready and strike out at them.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 15, 2005)

Kaela wraps her arm around Asilinn's shoulder, pulling her tight to her chest. Her face suddenly looks calmer than one would expect in the circumstances, tapping Reznik on the shoulder, she looks him in the eyes and gives a single slow nod.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 15, 2005)

OOC: Do I know Stahl beyond his name?

Damn, Brian thinks as he sees the orc, _do I sit hear or go help him out.  I so hope he just wants to pass water.  Geez, Stahl has a weapon, maybe he does not need my help?  One on one hmmm...a fair fight.  No I should help...but how?  Think...Think...Think...maybe I can throw something._

OOC: Looks for a rock or small log to throw.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 15, 2005)

*Starhl*
Starhl shifts slightly, hefting his battleaxe into a fighting position.  With his movement, the orcs pause and then move apart, their dark language ringing through the forest interspersed with gutteral laughter.  It is obvious what they intend to do:  they are moving into flanking positions.


*Brian*
Brian finds loose stone wedged in the roots of the tree he is leaning against.  The orcs in the forest begin to laugh, We've got one here!  He'll wish he never been born! Ha!.  The other orcs snarls in anticipation, Fresh meat!  Brian notices that the two orcs are moving to come at Starhl's position from opposite sides.

OOC:  I would assume you know Starhl as the wildman that lives in the forest to the east, but not on a personal basis.  An Outlander like yourself, he rarely associates with anyone in the village, except for bartering.


*Reznik and Kaela*

The legate continues to look straight at Uriel as he speaks.  Lorne.  I agree to pay your price.  Uriel's wife is yours.  What was once his, all that he clung to in his filthy life, is now yours.  Uriel's mouth drops open, the shock staggering the huge man as they weasel Lorne scuttles from the inn.  Aislinn trembles as he buries her face into Kaela's shoulder and chest, stifling her own cries of dismay.

The legate turns to the tall orc. Widowmaker, have your orcs search this village.  Tear it apart if you have to.  I want that girl found.  The tall orc continues to look at Uriel.  The orc's jaw muscles tense and twitch, an internal battle raging within the mighty orc.  After several seconds of tense silence, the orc hisses, .Yes, Master Theiv.   He spits out the legate's name with spite.  The legate only smiles, turns to face the door, and pauses.  One more thing, Thune the Widowmaker.  Have these men impaled.  It might loosen some tongues in the village.   The men in the inn begin screaming in terror as they are dragged by the Blood Mothers to their grisly fate.


----------



## elapse (Sep 15, 2005)

*damn door...*

As the legate makes his statement of death for the men of the village, Reznik bides his time...waiting for the moment during the screams and altercations in the inn above to break down the door to the cave.

During the tense few moments, Reznik commits the names to memory "Master Thiez, a Shadow Legate. Thune the Widowmaker, orc war-leader. Lorne the Betrayer, bastard of Caft". Names to the list of those that would die by his blades. Names that added to the hate burning within his heart, that fueled his all encompassing war against Izrador and the Shadow.

OOC:
Break door +3


----------



## Krug (Sep 15, 2005)

*Starhl, AC: 14, HP:14 *

Starhl growls, knowing that he's sunk if they flank him, and with two orcs, they would be difficult to outrun. Emitting a bear-like growl, and hoping that Brian will come to his aid, he whispers a prayer to whatever Gods remain in the lands, shifts the axe to his off-hand, takes out a javelin, and hurls it at the nearest orc. "Face your doom!"

_Attack: Javelin +3, 1d6+4, Rng: 30' _


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 15, 2005)

Brian holds the rock, lets out a breath, stands up and throws it at the nearest orc.

He than charges forward and attacks unarmed.

OOC: AC 14 (include dodge feat) rock +2 damage???


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 16, 2005)

*Starhl*
Starhl's javelin speeds through the night air with an audible hiss.  A rending sound follows as its hardened tip pierces the orc's shoulder, passing through first metal, then flesh.  The orc emits a blood-curdling howl as it charges, its vardatch raised high.  With a mighty swing, the vardatch crashes into Starhl's left side, blood begining to run freely down the Dorn's legs (8 points of damage).


*Brian*
Brian's throw is uncertain in the dark woods, the stone careening off the orc's scale mail armor.  A warrior of many battles, the orc turns quickly swinging his vardatch at Brian's head as Brian charges the orc.  Brian barely ducks in time as the vardatch cleaves into a nearby pine with an audible CHOCK!


*Reznik and Kaela*
Reznik pulls on the door as its bottom slates snap.  Quickly throwing the door open, Reznik and Kaela spy a narrow damp, earthen tunnel reinforced with stone and timber.  Aislinn whimpers slightly, her face damp with tears.  Above, the screams of Caft's men, harsh, guttural laughter, and the tramp of hobnailed boots is deafening...

OOC: Everyone, thanks for including skills, bonuses, and attack statistics in your posts.  It clarifies to me exactly what you want to do and saves me time when I roll the dice!


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 16, 2005)

With the vardatch stuck in a tree, Brian punches the orc where the armor is not (underarm area) 

OOC: AC 14 (include dodge feat) +3 hit lethal 1d6+2


----------



## elapse (Sep 16, 2005)

*Race through the tunnel!*

With blades drawn, Reznik enters the tunnel. His eyes shift focus, changing from green to black, granting him visibility in the darkness. He looks to Kaela and motions for her to follow with Aislinn.

"So many orcs", he thought. The freedom fighter knew he would be no good in a toe-to-toe fight against the war party. The only way to combat the forces of the Shadow was to meet it with equal cunning and ruthlessness. "I _must_ find the hunter!"

Reznik quickly shifted his focus, concentrating on surviving until they could reach the woodline instead of survival afterwards.


----------



## Krug (Sep 16, 2005)

*Starhl, HP: 8(6)/16(14), AC: 12(14)*

Flying into a rage after the grievous blow, Starhl swings his battleaxe 2 handed at the orc that just attacked him.

"Your death comes!" shouts tha Barbarian at the orc, spit flying from his mouth as he goes into a battle-frenzy, ignoring the just inflicted wound.

_
Rage: +4 CON (+2 HP), +4 Str, -2 AC etc
Battleaxe (2h): +8, 1d8+9/x3_


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 17, 2005)

*Starhl*

Starhl's swinging battleaxe cleaves into the orc, hewing through metal, flesh, and bone.  With a gurgling gasp the orc drops, its chest an open, gory mess.


*Brian*

Brian's fist finds the orc's soft spot, although the orc's heavy muscle feels almost as hard as the scale mail it wears.  The orc grunts in pain, snarls, and swings its massive weapon through the night.  Brian's eyes flash in pain as the vardatch connects with his shoulder, blood spurting over Brian and the orc (9 points of damage).  The orc flashes a fanged grin, blood dripping over its lips.

OOC: RR, I can't find a hit point total for your character in the Rogues Gallery.


*Reznik and Kaela*

Reznik leads the trio down the dark tunnel.  Little more than three feet high, progress is slow as all three are forced into a crouch and occassionally onto their hands and knees.  The terror above in Caft is lost in the cool, silent tunnel, a brief respite from the horrors above.  Aislinn weeps softly on the journey, sticking close to Kaela.  After an indeterminable time, Reznik sees the tunnel end ahead.  The tunnel opening is covered by a wooden ceiling, possibly a trap door.  A dull roar can be heard coming through the wooden covering, its source unknown.


*Valurel Itandel *

The tramp of boots...the glaring blat of an orc black horn...

Something stirred in Valurel's chest.  A memory...a painful memory.  The Shadow was here now as well.  Valurel sat up from his perch in the tall pine.  The Shadow had come for the village in the valley below.  Had they come because of him?  He had only been in this forest a few days.  It did not matter.  Innocent people would die tonight.  Painfully.  Not if Valurel had anything to say about it.

Dropping lightly to the forest floor, Valurel's effortless stride carried him down the forested valley.  Ahead, through the dark boughs, the fires of Caft were lit.  In the darkness, screams begin to drift to his ears.  Orcs laughing, shouting, blowing their black horns.  The dying had already started.

To the north, Valurel's keen ears picked up something he did not expect to hear.  Battle!  Someone willing to fight against the Shadow!  But who?

Striding through the forest, Valurel could see four figures locked in combat.  Two orcs, two men.  One of the orcs drop as Valurel looks on, but both men are hurt.  Hurt bad by the heavy metal of the orcs...metal that crushes...tears...cuts...


----------



## Krug (Sep 17, 2005)

*Starhl, HP: 8(6)/16(14), AC: 12(14)*

Consumed by rage and anger, Starhl rips his battleaxe out of the orc he had slaiin and charges towards Brian and the orc. He raises his battleaxe and brings it down on the foul creature, a lifetime of anger in that blow. He growls, his eyes fiery, the visage of a pure madman.

_Rage: +4 CON (+2 HP), +4 Str, -2 AC etc
Battleaxe (2h): +8, 1d8+9/x3

Starhl will try to flank with Brian (+2 attack) if possible. 

I would think Brian has 10 hp? Defender has D8 hit dice +2 from Con. He'll probably be away for the weekend, just FYI. 

Starhl continues hacking away with his battleaxe for the next round(s), flanking with Brian._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 17, 2005)

*Valurel, HP: 12, AC: 15* 

Valurel does not suffer even a moments hesitation, his animal instinct and fierce hatred of Orcs in full control.  He rapidly closes the distance between himself and the lone Orc still standing, launching a vicious assault with one wickedly clawed hand.

OOC:  Claw attack, +4 to hit, 1d4+5 damage
He normally gets two claw attacks at his normal base attack of +4 from the Beast heroic path but since he most likely had to move more than five feet to reach the Orc, I figure he only gets one attack because two would be a full round action.


----------



## elapse (Sep 17, 2005)

*Knock, knock...*

Reznik quickly comes upon the door, trying to determine if the roar comes from close outside or farther off.

If unable to determine, he slowly presses on the door to allow himself to peer out.

OOC:
Move Silently: +8
Hide: +8


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 17, 2005)

ooc: Eeeeek! What's that roar? Maybe a mill or something? I'm so nervous...

Kaela clutches Aislinn close, letting her sob. _Best she gets it out now. We need her to be strong if she is to survive._ She thinks back on what she must leave behind if they leave town without stopping at the cottage. _All the infused oils. That old dagger. All my extra herbs._ Kaela can't help but let out a quiet sigh. _Those herbs might be of help if we need to barter on the road._


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 18, 2005)

*Starhl, Brian, and Valurel*

Starhl closes the few yards between him and the orc quickly.  His battleaxe crashes into the orc, catches on the orc's vardatch, and glances from the orc's armor.  The orc turns and snarls at this new threat.  Without warning a ghostly shape springs from the trees with a snarl.  Landing on the orc's back, the beast's feral claws rake metal with a piercing shriek and sink into the flesh around the orc's neck.  The orc throws back its head in pain, its howl cut short as Brian's fist dashes into its skull.  The orc drops lifeless to the ground.

The clamor from the village is appalling.  The legate sits aside his black destrier watching impassionately as women and children scream in terror and several of Caft's men are hefted by orcs and skewered on makeshift poles.  They scream in pain, straining to reach their familes as their entrails hang in the dirt.  Behind the legate stands a tall, rangy orc, its form almost lost in shadow as it looks in with either disinterest or disgust.


*Kaela and Reznik*

Reznik listens intently.  The dull roar wanes and ebbs, its source some distance away.  Reznik places his ear against the wooden ceiling of the tunnel's end.  The source of the dull roar becomes apparant: Caft.  Orc laughter, the blat of orc horns, the screams of the villagers.  The horror of the Shadow has descended on Caft.

Kaela? Aislinn whispers in the dark.  Promise me you'll help my mom?  Don't let Lorne get her.  You will, won't you?  Aislinn waits expectantly, half-fearing Kaela's response.

Reznik presses against the wooden ceiling.  It is heavy, that is for certain.  Pushing with more force, Reznik shifts the object, enough to see the object's edge.  A rain barrel.  Covering the tunnels exit.  But, what lies on the other side?


----------



## Krug (Sep 18, 2005)

*Starhl*

The wounded Starhl, seeing the fallen orc, breaks out of his rage. He takes up the Vardatch. As he hears the screams from the village, he can only shake his head and mutter in rage. "Beasts. Beasts," he says. He turns to his companions. "I Starhl." He realises the extent of the wound, and his hands clasp on the shaft of his weapon.


----------



## elapse (Sep 18, 2005)

*Push!*

Reznik braces against the weight of the door and tries to push it open.

OOC: Str +3


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 18, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Kaela? Aislinn whispers in the dark.  Promise me you'll help my mom?  Don't let Lorne get her.  You will, won't you?  Aislinn waits expectantly, half-fearing Kaela's response.




Kaela looks down into the youth's eyes and tears start to well in her own eyes. She reaches up with a sleeve and savagely wipes them away. _I won't let his happen. Not now. There will be a time for sorrow later._ "I don't know what will happen to your mother, Aislinn. But our task is to get you as far away from here as we can. Do you understand?"

SHe turns back to where Reznik is peering out the trap door. "Reznik!" she whispers. "We should see if we can get to my cottage. There are valuable herbs there. I can trade them for food and shelter on the road."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 19, 2005)

With the immediate threat defeated, Valurel lets a sense of calm wash over his mind.  He crouches down and takes a handful of leaves and dirt and scrubs the blood from his hands.  When the large wounded man with the axe speaks, he listens intently trying to decipher the words.  It has been so long since he has had conversation with anyone.  After a few moments, he realizes that the man has given his name.  Fortunately the man is speaking a language that is somewhat familiar.  He points at himself.  "Valurel," he says with a growl and then moves closer to the edge of the woods to get a better look at what is occuring in the town.  After a moment, he turns back to Starhl and the other man who hasn't yet spoken.  "Too many Orcs?  You both hurt..." It is all Valurel can do to keep from running down into the town and wreaking havoc on his enemy.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

Sticking out his hand to clasp Stahl's hand that is on the shaft, "Brian, Brian Brou.  I want to thank you for getting me to stop running.  Helping you out was the least I could do.....Varuel, I am Brian.  No I am not hurt."


----------



## Krug (Sep 19, 2005)

*Starhl, Barbarian*

Starhl nods his head and thanks the newcomer. "Thank you for your aid. I am Starhl. These darn orcs... they are destroying the villagers!" The huge barbarian shakes his head, wiping the orcish blood off his axe. "But too many.. so many. Why? They... they are afraid of something in Caft."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 19, 2005)

> Sticking out his hand to clasp Stahl's hand that is on the shaft, "Brian, Brian Brou. I want to thank you for getting me to stop running. Helping you out was the least I could do.....Varuel, I am Brian. No I am not hurt."




OOC:  RR, I think you might have missed this:



> Brian
> 
> Brian's fist finds the orc's soft spot, although the orc's heavy muscle feels almost as hard as the scale mail it wears. The orc grunts in pain, snarls, and swings its massive weapon through the night. Brian's eyes flash in pain as the vardatch connects with his shoulder, blood spurting over Brian and the orc (9 points of damage). The orc flashes a fanged grin, blood dripping over its lips.
> 
> OOC: RR, I can't find a hit point total for your character in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 20, 2005)

*Reznik and Kaela*

Kaela feels Aislinn shift in her embrace, as if looking up at Kaela.  An odd movement given her blindness.  My mother had herbs.  And food.  Aislinn says, her voice rising.  We won't make it far without food...  Her voice trails off.

Reznik pushes up against the rain barrel with a grunt.  The barrel shifts, allowing the cacophony of orc howls, harsh laughter, and horn blats mingled with villager screams to wash down through the tunnel.  Peering out, Reznik sees a barn behind him to the west and the forest to the east, no more than ten yards away.  Light dances on the edge of the trees, grotesque shadows twisting and writhing in its soft glare.  Reznik realizes the light source is behind the barn.  The smell of smoke wafts heavily in the air.  Caft is burning.


*Starhl, Brian, and Valurel*

The three strangers make a quick assessment of their situation.  The village is swarming with orcs.  Several buildings and homes have been set on fire as orcs drag the screaming villagers into the center of Caft.  Already, several villagers, some children, lie motionless on the earthen ground, brutalized by the orcs.  Several of the orcs question villagers, often hitting them with bare fists, breaking bones in an effort to extract information.  This is not some mindless ravaging of Caft.  They are after something, but what?

Valurel notices at the forest's edge a rain barrel shift ever so slightly near a barn facing into the forest.  Orcs or villagers trying to make an escape?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 20, 2005)

Glancing back towards the two men, Valurel grunts, "Starhl, Brian.  Barrel moves." He points to the rain barrel.  "Someone try get away?"  He continues watching the barrel, to see what emerges from inside it or under it.  He scans the nearby area looking for Orcs, particularly any in close proximity to the barrel.


----------



## Krug (Sep 20, 2005)

*Starhl*
The barbarian spies the barrel. "We must get to it..." says the Barbarian. He looks around for other orcs. He does not fancy another battle, and doubt if he would survive one. He takes out a javelin, readying it. "You run forward to help? See who inside barrel? I cover," Starhl says.

_Starhl would try to retrieve his javelin from the battle with the orcs._


----------



## elapse (Sep 20, 2005)

*Daylight...*

*Reznik,*
His shortsword sheathed and the dagger blade clenched in his teeth, Reznik crawls out of the tunnel. He quickly looks around as he straddles the opening and squats low, extending his hands between his legs to aid Kaela and Aislinn.

Spot, to notice surroundings: +4
Strength, to aid Kaela and Aislinn: +3


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 20, 2005)

OOC: I thought the orc took 9 points.  That leaves me with 1.

Brian binds his wounds with a strip of his shirt. after the battle.
----------------------

Brian looks to where Valurel is pointing.  "I doubt that is an orc.  They are in control, they would not need to hide....Ok I will go to the barrel.  I will stay in the woodline for cover."  After several steps, Brian whinches from the pain of the cut and the dried blood scabs cracking under movement, he turns around trying to streach, "you coming Valurel?"

Move Silently/Hide +6


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 20, 2005)

Valurel studies Brian's wound, not surprised how devastating it is as he is fully understanding of how deadly a vardatch can be.  "Maybe you stay in trees with Starhl?" he says, a totally serious look on his face.  "Orcs maybe smell blood," he says, inclining his head towards Brian's wound.

If Brian still insists on coming, Valurel doesn't argue further.  He simply nods and heads off towards the barrel.

OOC:  Move Silently +6 and Hide +6
I figured that Valurel is nervous about the Orcs smelling the blood from Brian's wound since Valurel has the "Scent" ability from his Wild Sense ability gained from the Beast heroic path.  I figured he might be able to smell it and would naturally assume that the Orcs could too.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 20, 2005)

"Orcs smell blood? ....OK I will stay here."


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Reznik and Kaela*

Reznik climbs up the five feet of earth and stone from the tunnel with ease.  Standing in the shadow of the barn, he quickly pulls Aislinn and Kaela from the tunnel.  From the sounds on the other side of the barn, orcs are laying waste to Caft and it won't be long before the orcs rampage here as well.

Reznik...will you please help my mother? Aislinn whispers  My father once told me you bear the scars of Shadow.  Must my mother as well?  Please, protect her from Lorne.  If we are to flee Caft through the forest, my mother's home is on its outskirts up the valley.  My father always said the Shadow would come, so he built far from Caft to protect me...and my mother.  Aislinn pauses.  I know she has food there.  And Kaela's cottage is not far.

*Starhl, Brian, and Valurel*

Valurel leads the way through the nightime forest, all three Outlanders moving in silence.  The orc calls are grating and enraging.  Wisps of smoke begin to obscure vision and the smell of Caft burning fills the nostrils.  Not more than twenty yards away from the barrel is when all three Outlanders spy a dark shadow emerge from the ground, pulling up two more from underneath the barrel.  These are not orcs, but refugees from Caft.


----------



## Krug (Sep 21, 2005)

Starhl lowers his javelin. He indicates to the refugees, as well as Brian and Valuriel, to quickly join him. He constantly shifts and looks around, to ensure that there are no more orcs approaching him.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

Brian goes to where the forest and the barrel  are closest and whispers, "Over here...in the forest, you will be safe."


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 21, 2005)

Kaela crawls form the exit with relief, happy to be out of the tunnel. Running a slender hand through her hair in a futile attempt to straighten it, she stands with a bit of shock when she sees the warriors at the edge of the forest. Glancing down at Aislinn's eyes as she asks about the side trip, she looks imploringly at Reznik. "What do you think, Reznik? Can we risk it?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 21, 2005)

Seeing a young woman emerge from beneath the barrel, Valurel feels his stomach tighten into knots.  He has seen firsthand what the Shadow forces do to innocent people.  He knows that Orcs and other worse things are particularly hard on women and children.  It has been quite some time since he has had to worry about anyone other than himself and the thought of having others relying on him is somewhat unnerving.

Satisfied that Brian and Starhl are doing their best to help the others seek the shelter of the woods, Valurel turns his attention to the surrounding area, keeping watch to ensure that they are not surprised by Orcs or anything else.

OOC:  Spot +5 (+7 against Orcs from Master Hunter: Orc ability)


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

Brain motions with his hand to get the peolple to come to the woods.  After the 1st person arrives, he says, "I am Brian that is Starhl and Valurel, how many of you are there?"


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 21, 2005)

Kaela approaches the men with unease. Too many times had she seen others willing to take advantage of a situation like this. She stands behind Reznik for protection, holding AIslinn's hand tightly.

"I am Kaela, and this man is Reznik. This is Aislinn, and we are charged with her protection."


----------



## elapse (Sep 22, 2005)

*Comrades in Arms*

*Reznik,*
As Reznik pulls the women from the tunnel, he listens to Aislinn's plea and considers Kaela's question of attempting to risk it. Aislinn's reference to his scars of the Shadow made him shudder unknowingly as he remembered. He quickly regained his composure, and after they were all out of the tunnel he took the dagger from his mouth, "We'll get to her mother, but first we get your supplies, Kaela.  I will need you to tell me the way".

Reznik heard the voice from the woods and went with the two women to the figures in hiding.  Reznik says little, figuring the men are truly against the shadow after seeing the Dornish hunter in their company. Finding Kaela's introduction of himself sufficient he says, "Take us to the healer's cottage". He nods his head towards Kaela as he speaks so the woodsman will know the person he speaks of.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 22, 2005)

*Valurel*

The Erunsil's keen senses easily pick up the orcs lumbering and smashing through Caft in the smoke and flames.  The orcs are performing a very thorough search of Caft and it will not be long before they search the barn near the forest's edge.  And possibly find their two dead comrades in the forest.

*Kaela, Reznik, Starhl, and Brian*

Aislinn hangs onto Kaela for as much physical support as bravery.  Her head tilts slightly as each Outlander speaks, as if attempting to memorize the voice for future reference.  Aislinn's eyes grow large with hope at the group's plans. Yes!  Thank you!  My father was right to trust you.  In the dark woods, Aislinn's dead, white eyes seem to possess a faint greenish luminescence, unlike anything seen before.  Why the legate and his orcs are so interested in a young girl is a story that needs telling.

OOC: From your knowledge of the town, Kaela's cottage is located east of the barn in a small clearing partway up the valley hill on the north side.  Uriel's home is further east, just below the lip of the valley, sheltered by a small stone cliff and stand of pine.


----------



## Krug (Sep 22, 2005)

*Starhl*

"We must proceed cautiously," says Starhl. The newcomers recognise him as being a trapper, feared and rumoured to have a raging temper. His battleaxe is bloody, and there is a wound on his side that makes him grimace with each step.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 22, 2005)

Brian helps the other's through the woods, and he can be seen grimacing as the blood from his wound clots and breaks and reclots.


OOC: I will be offline from tonight through Monday


----------



## elapse (Sep 23, 2005)

*The Journey to Kaela's*

*Reznik*
The scarred warrior felt as if a burden had been lifted from his shoulders. He trusted his ability with a blade, and knew of Kaela's skill as a healer, but it was folly to think the three of them could survive for long without having planned to leave Caft. With these new members with them, he felt they had at least a fighting chance.

The only thing Reznik knew of his companions is that they fled the shadow, and those like Strahl fought it. That was enough for Reznik to ally with them. The men looked as if they had already lifted arms against the orcs as they were saturated in blood. With luck Kaela would be able to tend to their wounds when they reached her cottage. From there they would proceed to Aislinn's mother and murder the betrayer, Lorne. Reznik didn't want to think about the frontier they would have to face afterwards.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 23, 2005)

Valurel lets the others lead the way, not being familiar with the village himself.  He trails along behind the group, watching their backtrail for any signs that they are being followed or have been spotted by the Orc forces.  The smell of the burning village is nearly enough to overwhelm him and threatens to bring back memories best left buried.  Shaking off these thoughts, he focuses on keeping watch as the group moves through the village.

OOC: Spot +5 (+7 vs. Orcs)


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 23, 2005)

*Kaela's Cottage*

The Erunsil glides effortlessly through the forest, stopping to peer into the dark woods and the town's homes and buildings near its edge.  Orcs are seen moving in the village, their massive frames dragging villagers to horrible fates.  Soon the scene is lost amongst the trees, but the Erunsil is sure the orcs will begin searching the forest soon.  For a blind girl that wouldn't make it far on her own.  For a blind girl lead by enemies of the Shadow.

Brian and Starhl hold their pain well, without complaint.  Not uncommon in a war-torn world.  More pain would follow if any in their band would survive the night.  Walking beside them, sometimes in front, Reznik moves like a dark wraith through the forest, becoming at one with the darkness.  The Shadow-Scarred.

Moving within the band, Aislinn walks with Kaela, the young girl leaning on Caft's healer for support.  Kaela, her spare but strong frame must not only support her own fears, but that of a young child whose home has been claimed by Shadow.

Within moments trudging up the valley's northern side, Kaela's small, dark cottage comes into view, its whitestone sides gleaming like a ghost in the dark forest.  Further up the hill on the northern edge of the forest is Uriel's small home, a light gleaming from its windows.  Shouting and cursing drifts down the hill from the house.  Mother? Whispers Aislinn.


----------



## Krug (Sep 23, 2005)

Starhl watches the house carefully. His javelin is poised. Starhl looks at Aislinn, and feels sorrow for her.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 23, 2005)

Valurel watches the girl, Aislinn, trying to keep a deep sadness from washing over him.  Being a young girl in this harsh world was hard enough, he could only imagine how hard it would be to be blind.  But he also couldn't help but think that maybe not being able to see the harsh realities might be a blessing.  He supposed that if a person was unable to see, their other senses would probably be honed to compensate.  At any rate, the girl appeared to be holding up fairly well, under the circumstances.

"Get what is needed quick.  Orcs search woods very soon," Valurel says, crouching in the darkness.  He keeps watch back towards the village, keeping to whatever shadows he can find near the house.

OOC:  Hide +6, Spot +5 (+7 vs. Orcs)


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 23, 2005)

Kaela nods in response to Valurel's curt statement, rushing into the cottage that the citizen's of Caft had been generous enough to give her. She quickly finds the medicinal herbs and infused oils for the journey and turns to the door. At the last moment, she stops and turns back inside, reaching underneath her cot for a bundle containing a small but sharp dagger. 

"I'm ready. Let's get your mother, Aislinn."


----------



## elapse (Sep 24, 2005)

*Through the Woods*

*Reznik*
Reznik continues through the woods, always on the lookout for an orc patrol. As he ran, he kept thinking of Aislinn's mother. It was going to be hard to tell the girl that he had no intention of bringing her mother. He would kill Lorne, but that is all the aid he would give the woman. Only a fool would take a blind girl and her aging mother into the frontier.

If worse came to worse, Reznik would kill the woman himself. He would be damned if he'd leave her to the orcs. Quick and painless, she'd never know she was dead. Reznik kept running, his focus having gone internal as he prepared himself for the worst.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 24, 2005)

The orcs seem content ravaging Caft in the valley below, the fires from burning buildings and homes piercing the dark forest where the heroes have gathered.  Kaela is swift in her recovery of her precious items, although Aislinn is shaken at Kaela's brief departure.  She seems to shrink in on herself as she waits for the heroes and accidently backs into the woodsman Stahrl.  Oh! she exclaims in surprise, her hand covered in wet, warm blood. So much pain.  Only the goddess can take it away. she whispers, her hand faintly touching Starhl's chest.  A faint green luminescence, centered on Starhl's chest, breaks the darkness of the forest.  Starhl feels a warmth, a comfort, a goodness he has never felt before.  Intoxicating.  Invigorating.  (Starhl is healed 5 points of damage).

Suddenly, the cursing in Uriel's home further up the slope rises in a fevered pitch.  A man's pent-up rage is being unleashed.  The piercing scream of a woman follows.  Aislinn gasps and sobs quietly...


----------



## Krug (Sep 24, 2005)

Starhl, feeling the healing magic wash over him, becomes afraid. _Magic... it still lives?_ The barbarian is unused to this, and both startled and frightened at her saviour. He looks at the wound again, expecting it to open and bleed again, but it remains closed. He bows awkwardly to Ailsinn. "I...I thank you," he says. "If need be, I will lay down my life to protect you, for in you is the hope of our dark world."


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 24, 2005)

Hearing the piercing scream, Valurel growls low in his throat.  Glancing at Aislinn, the sadness comes flooding back.  The poor girl has had enough pain for one horrible night.

His face contorted into a snarl, Valurel turns to Starhl.  "Mother needs help.  Time running out."  That said, he turns and sprints up the slope, relying on the screams and yelling coming from the house to mask his arrival.  Heedless of his own safety and giving in to his feral urges, Valurel will enter the house by the quickest means, whether through a window or a door, planning on dealing death to whoever is menacing Aislinn's mother.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 24, 2005)

Kaela rushes after the snarling warrior, wide-eyed with fear but not letting it stand in the way of saving the young girl's mother.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 25, 2005)

Valurel and Kaela are the first to crest the hill, the light from Uriel's stone cottage spilling from a window and illuminating grass and dirt yard.  Aislinn follows more slowly, needing help from the Outlanders that have agreed to help her.

Bounding over a small porch and through an open heavy oak door, Valurel and Kaela are greeted by a gut-wrenching scene.  The light from a stone fireplace illuminates the horrid scene in a flickering light.  Lying on the wooden floor is a Dorn woman wearing a worn and frayed gray dress.  She is tall and strong like most of her kind, beautiful in a rugged way.  Her red hair is plastered to her face and head, her locks drenched in blood.  Standing over her, a thick stump of firewood in his hand, its end coated in blood is Lorne.  His thin frame strains as he attempts to drag the woman into an adjoining room.  Come, Melin!  Tonight is our wedding night.  Uriel is no longer your master.  Time to give yourself to me!


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 25, 2005)

The thin man's words are gibberish to Valurel but it is painfully obvious that his intentions are less than honorable and that he has already caused a great deal of suffering.  With a deep-throated growl, Val leaps into the room and races to confront the man wielding the log.  He lashes out with his claws without mercy or hesitation.

OOC:  +4 to hit, 1d4+3 damage


----------



## elapse (Sep 25, 2005)

*Spilling Blood*

*Reznik*
"Aislinn, stay here", Reznik said with his grinding voice. He raced towards the screams with the rest of his companions. He prayed to whatever dark power would hear him that Lorne is the cause of the screams, a prelude to the traitor's own death song.

Reznik softly pushed from behind Valurel and Kaela, hurrying them into the cottage so that the rest may get room to maneuver in.

OOC:
Initiative: +8
Move Action towards Lorne, trying to leave room around him for the others.
Draw shortsword as part of move action.
Attack: +3; Damage: 1d6+3 (+1d6 if flatfooted/flanked)


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 25, 2005)

A single tear slides down Kael's cheek as she surveys the scene, but she doesn't hestiate. As the warriors rush to stop the man, she grabs Melin by the arm and brings her outside to meet her daughter.

ooc: I'll delay any action until Lorne is dealth with. Initiative is +2.


----------



## Krug (Sep 25, 2005)

Starhl guards the young girl, though his first instinct is to rush in to join the melee.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 26, 2005)

Lorne looks up in surprise as Kaela and Valurel enter the home.  He drops Melin's arm and swings the thick block of wood at Valurel clumsily, losing his balance.  Valurel launches himself on Lorne, raking the small Dorn, blood flowing freely.  Lorne screams in terror, a high pitched, blood-curdling scream that does little to honor his warrior ancestors.

Kaela runs in, grabs Melin's arm, and drags her across the cottage and out on to the porch leaving a streak of blood on the ground. 

Reznik wastes little time bounding into the home, his shortsword thrust into Lorne's gut.  The Dorn collapses onto the floor weeping, blood widening in a pool underneath the man.  Shadow Scarred, you've killed me!  Tears run down the pathetic man's cheeks.  He screams, I had no feud with you!  I don't want to die.  Please help me?  Please?

Outside, on the porch, a moan escapes Melin's cracked lips as she awakes.  She sits up and looks from Kaela, to Starhl, and then to Brian.  She places her hand to her head and glances absently at the red wetness across her hand and running down her forearm.  Afraid and confused, she gasps hoarsely, My child?  Where is Aislinn?  Where is Uriel?  Spying her daughter, she extends her arms, tears running down her face.  Aislinn!


----------



## Krug (Sep 26, 2005)

Starhl stands back, a bit awkwardly. _Yes, summon every Orc wandering about in a mile's radius with all this noise, won't you?_ thinks the barbarian to himself. He starts moving around in a wider circle, gripping the shaft of his axe hard.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 26, 2005)

Valurel moves to silence Lorne, once and for all.  He feels no pity for the pathetic wretch at his feet nor does he offer any mercy.  Using his claws, he lashes out at the man's throat, to end his miserable life.

OOC:  If Reznik does not interfere, Valurel will administer a coup-de-grace attack.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 26, 2005)

Kaela frowns as she stands over the reunited family, or what is left of it. _No good can come of this. It's hard enough to take a girl, nevermind her mother. Especially since she is wounded,_ she thinks.

"We need to move. Now. Reznik? Where should we go? I don't know what to do!" You can all hear the panic rising in Kaela's throat, and her eyes dart back down towards the village as though she expects a horde of orcs to come bounding to the cottage at any moment.

Kaela leans in to tend to Melin's wound, wiping the blood from her face and feeling her skull for broken bones. _She might not survive..._

ooc: Heal check at +4, not that it would really do anything by the rules.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 26, 2005)

Brian looks around and says, "I think we have lingered long enough.  We should get going as our trail might be an easy one to follow."


----------



## elapse (Sep 26, 2005)

*Blood has been spilled...so it begins.*

*Reznik*
Reznik looked Lorne in the eyes as he ran his sword into the townsman, in his head he heard the first name of the growing list that would die, "Lorne, the Betrayer". Reznik turned away from the man, leaving him to his wounds and not evening turning to look as Valurel pounced on the wretch like a wild animal. As it happened, as Reznik made an alteration to the list in his mind of the future dead, he showed no emotion. There was no anger, no hate, no smile, and no elation at the vengeance, only cold impassiveness. For at the end of the list of orcs, legates, betrayers and shadow warriors, all of the future dead, was Reznik's own name.

He hustled out of the cottage and back to where Starhl, Kaela, Brian, Aislinn and Melin stood. The look of irritation was easy to read on Starhl's face. It was likely that the orcs had heard the scream and would be here shortly. As Kaela asked her question, "Reznik, where should we go?" the Shadow Scarred man looked at his companions, slowly moving his eye contact from one to the other as he thought. After but a few moments, he swallows hard as if fighting against his throat for control to speak and said, "I have allies at Port Esben. Between Starhl and the wild elf we should be able to stay away from the roads and travel south", Reznik looked to Starhl as he said the last sentence. Reznik continued, still looking at Starhl, "There is something strange with this girl. I saw her touch you as she prayed to a goddess, and you no longer winced from your wounds. There has been no gods since the last war, only the Shadow". He then shifts his attention to all of those near him and continues in a hoarse, whispering voice, "I am making no assumptions as to the girl, but I suggest we stay together if any of you plan to see this through".


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 27, 2005)

Reznik emerges from the cottage, his face impassive.  Inside, Lorne's screams of pain and terror continue for a short time before ending in a bubbling gurgle.  Quietly Valurel follows Reznik, his hands coated in blood.

Lorne, Bastard of Caft, Betrayer of Caft, is dead.

Kaela aids Melin as best she can.  Melin's wound is grievous.  The gash on her head is deep, the skull damaged.  Melin may not survive the night.

At Kaela's inquiry, Aislinn shifts in her mother's arms and looks up, silently listening to Reznik.  Meekly, Aislinn speaks, We can find safety east of here - on the other side of the forest.  The goddess that lives there will protect us.  Aislinn turns and buries her face in her mother's chest, thankful to be with her mother once again.

At that moment, an orc black horn blats forth from the forest in the valley below.  A harsh shout rises up, followed by answering horns from the village.  The dead orcs in the forest have been discovered.  They are coming.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 27, 2005)

When Aislinn speaks of a 'goddess' on the other side of the forest, Valurel looks at her in wonder.  How is it possible that the child is still able to keep her wits about her?  Or maybe she is losing touch with reality, because talk of a goddess in this wretched world seems like pure nonsense.  Nevertheless, Valurel is not willing to see the girl suffer any more than she already has this day.  He straightens up from his crouch and faces the others.

"I not abandon mother to savagery.  I carry."  He moves closer, preparing to pick up Melin.


----------



## Krug (Sep 27, 2005)

"I will help, or take turns" says Starhl. He will not abandon the woman to savages. _A God? How can there be one in such a time of darkness?_ The barbarian nods at Reznik's words. "I know how she has such... power. But in her might be the way to destroy the ones who would seek to destroy us. Lead the way," he says.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 27, 2005)

Brain, winches a bit from his wound with the 2 orcs, "I will also help to carry, but I fear with those horns blasting, we need to get out of hear...east is as good as any other direction."


----------



## elapse (Sep 28, 2005)

*Leave of Absence*

[SBLOCK]
Gentlemen,

When it rains it storms. On monday my wife's great-grandmother passed away, a cousin commited suicide, and another cousin had a stroke and is now being hospitalized. I will be leaving tomorrow to take her to the wake/funeral in Chicago for her ggm. I do not anticipate being able to get to a computer until Sunday.

That being said, please feel free to NPC Reznik. I don't want to get left behind as I really enjoy this story and the group we have playing in it.

Take care and I'll take to you all later.

Dave
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Krug (Sep 28, 2005)

Elapse:
[sblock]
Take care. Prayers with you.[/sblock]


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 28, 2005)

The Heroes of Caft plunge into the dark forest, the sounds of pursuit behind.  The orcs take little care in hiding their passage, smashing through the underbrush in hope of forcing their quarry into blind, frenzied flight.  Orc horns blare in the night, signaling the location of orc search parties.  The horns keep them organized, but also helps the Heroes keep their distance.

Starhl takes the lead, this dark foest has been his home for a long time.  Close by is Reznik, slipping in and out of the shadows.  Following, Valurel carries Melin.  Melin's eyes close and she sleeps before even leaving the light of her cottage.  Behind, Aislinn grasps Kaela's hand in a fierce grip, her head down, concentrating on following without falling on stones or exposed roots.  Alongside, Brian hustles along, his eyes searching the shadows for pursuit.  The orcs are close and the forest extends almost two miles eastward.

OOC: Let me know what direction the group plans on going - eastward or southward and I can carry the adventure forward.

Dave, stay strong.  Prayers to you.


----------



## Krug (Sep 28, 2005)

"I would say we go east. More forest. Can hide," says Starhl to the others.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 28, 2005)

"Agreed.  Girl said safe on east side of woods.  Should go there," Valurel says as he hurries along as fast as his burden will allow.  He refuses to put Melin down, not willing to abandon her to such a cruel fate, regardless of how bad off she might already be.  He dares to hope that Aislinn is right and that help or at least safety can be found to the east.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 28, 2005)

Kaela's expression is blank at this point and her cheeks are dry. Rushing through the forest as fast as she can, she struggles to keep up with the strong men. Even brave Valurel with his load is faster.

A thought strikes Kaela. "Aislinn. When you touched Starhl, it took away part of his pain, made the wounds bearable. Can you do the same for your mother?" The words are laboured as the run, but Aislinn's close proximity should make them audible.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 28, 2005)

Brian follows the group stopping and leaning on a tree. He listens for back pursuit but hears nothing close, he keeps running up to the group.  His wound is stinging as the sweat mingles with the blood.  Brian is breathing heavy as his endurance is slowly being sapped by the stress of the retreat.

OOC: I have only 1 hp.  If anyone has any healing I would love one.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 29, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> OOC: I have only 1 hp.  If anyone has any healing I would love one.





ooc: None here. I keep thinking I can heal 1d4 hp with a Treat Injury check. :\  Too much d20 Modern.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 29, 2005)

Aislinn slows.  Yes...Yes!  I can!  Her voice is tired and strained, but inspired at the same time.   But first...where is the Outlander Brian?  She reaches forward, her outstretched hands contacting Brian's wounds.  Instantly, Brian is infused with a warmth, a comforting warmth that spreads throughout his entire body, knitting torn flesh. (Brian is healed of 7 points of damage)

Aislinn steps back and slumps slightly.  Her efforts have obviously drained her, but her dead eyes look around blankly.  Mother?  I'm here.  Her hands rest on Melin's arms, Aislinn's mother still in Valurel's strong grasp.  Instantly Melin's eyes open, in shock and in pain.  Melin begins to shiver uncontrollably.  Aislinn?  Daughter...I'm so cold...so cold...  Melin embraces her daughter - and sinks her teeth into Aislinn's shoulder.  Blood flows around Melin's mouth and down Aislinn's arms.  Aislinn shrieks in terror and pain.  Melin was rescued from Lorne.  Unfortunately, Melin was already dead.

In the forest, orcs raise shouts, horns blat, and large armored bodies crash through the forest in the direction of the heroes.  Their quarry is near and they are not going to let it escape.


----------



## Krug (Sep 29, 2005)

Starhl grabs Melin and tries to drag her off Aislinn. "What aberration is this?" he shouts.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 29, 2005)

Brian feels the warmth and is thunderstruck.  He closes his eyes in an attempt to keep this warm feeling.  Than as he opens his eyes he looks upon the unfolding scene…”Thank you.” Brain whispers.  Than looking around he sees a few vines, he quickly braids them to form a stronger rope.  He takes Melin and lays her down on the ground; gently he straightens her legs and puts her arms at her side.  Brian feels no resistance yet.  Than he wraps her body with the vine/rope keeping her legs together and her arms by her sides.  Hearing the orcish horns he works quickly.  He than lifts her over his shoulder.

“We can not leave her here.  Let us go and be quick about it.”
Str +2 
Use rope +2


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 30, 2005)

Valurel looks on in surprise and horror, momentarily stunned by Melin's attack on her own daughter.  Then other memories flood his mind.  There are other foul things in this world than just the Shadow and his forces.  Once Starhl and Brian seem to have the woman restrained, he crouches, ready to pounce on Melin if she renews her attacks on his new companions.  He casts a quick glance at Aislinn, hoping that her wound is not too bad.  

"Should move on.  Orcs close," he says in a harsh whisper.

OOC:  Heal +3 to see if he can determine how bad Aislinn's wound is.  If it looks really bad, he will tear off part of his own ragged clothing to try to bind the wound.


----------



## Hrothgar (Sep 30, 2005)

Starhl and Brian tear Melin off of Aislinn.  Melin twists and screams in agony, her mouth a gnashing floody froth.  Her strength is not her own, an inhuman strength.  It takes all that Brian and Starhl can manage to hold her down.  So cold!  So cold!  Her fingernails rake against Brian's chest, but Brian avoids her clawed grasp, receiving a torn shirt in return.  Starhl strains against her struggles as he looks into her eyes.  Dead eyes.  The eyes of the dead.

Melin's cries echo through the forest.  Deeper in, orcs howl in glee, crashing through the forest toward the Heroes of Caft.  Aislinn is on her knees, her hands over her ears, eyes clenched tightly shut, screaming to erase reality around her.


OOC: For those that are not familiar with death in Midnight, there is a chance that a sentient creature arises as undead called Fell.  When the dark god Izrador fell from the sky, he severed the ties that bound Aryth from the heavens.  Spirits have no way of reaching heaven and Fell are the result.  Fell are driven by the need to consume living flesh.  Since the dead can come back, many cultures have devised means of destroying their dead.  The Dorns have ancestor rings, stone rings where they cremate their dead.


----------



## Krug (Sep 30, 2005)

"Shield the child's eyes!" says Starhl. He raises his axe and brings it down on Melia's head. He continues chopping until she is still.


----------



## Bobitron (Sep 30, 2005)

Kaela can't help but watch in shock as Melin rises, but Starhl's words pull her from her inaction. She grabs Aislinn and covers her face, burying it in her arms.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Sep 30, 2005)

OOC:  Waitaminute!  Aislinn IS blind, is she not?   

IC:
Valurel watches the death of Melin with sorrow, mostly for Aislinn who now has no mother and had to witness her mother's fall.  Even though she can't see what is happening before her, her other senses are surely making up for the lack of sight.  He shakes his head sadly, pain etched on his face.

When the gruesome deed is done, he says, "We go now.  Move quickly."  With that, he starts heading east again, hoping the girl was right about someone or something there that can protect them, or at least hoping to find somewhere to hide from the pursuing Orcs.

OOC:  Valurel will only intercede in "killing" Melin if it appears she will not go down easily.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 30, 2005)

OOC: Thanks for the spot on death, I misunderstood the whole situation.

"Let us go and I will still carry her mother."


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 1, 2005)

Starhl's sharp axe makes short work of the thing that was once Melin.  Quickly, Brian craddles the remains and follows Valurel through the forest; the Erunsil moves fast, the hounds of Shadow right behind the Heroes of Caft.  Aislinn moans softly, her body seemingly lost of any conscious desire to move or flee.  Kaela and Starhl help caryy Aislinn, the young girl stumbling over the uneven, dark ground.  The ground rises as the Heroes move east, slowly climbing out of Caft's valley.

Behind and now to the sides, orc horns echo through the forest.  The orcs have drawn near with the Heroes' delay.

Within minutes the forest breaks, revealing the swordgrass covered plains of the north.  A strong wind blows across the plains, whipping the swordgrass around the Heroes.  A flash of lightning streaks through the sky overhead.  Illuminated by the lightning, directly ahead no more than one hundred yards from the forest, stands a stone ring.  The ancestor ring of Caft.  Strangely, a faint green luminosity hovers like a halo over the ring.  The halo is so faint, the Heroes question whether it truly exists.


----------



## Krug (Oct 1, 2005)

Starhl will try to set fire to what's left of the corpse, intoning whatever charms he can remember. 

"Dark times. Dark time..." Starhl says."Approach...stone ring?" he asks the others.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 2, 2005)

Kaela looks about the ring with a weary expression. "I don't know, Starhl." She sets Aislinn down, letting her stretch her young legs and rest for a brief moment. "We don't want to stop for long." She smiles weakly. "I think I have seen enough death for one day."


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 3, 2005)

Before the Heroes can consider the wisdom of starting a fire in hostile country, dark figures break from the forest, spreading out into the grasslands.  Orc horns roar in the night, the orcs directly behind the Heroes.  Lightning flashes again above, briefly illuminating the orcs in their black armor with heavy vardatches raised.  Shouts go up, orc bloodlust running high at the sight of their quarry.  Smaller shadows bound next to the orcs, avoiding the orcs' massive girth.  Goblin trackers!  Little wonder they were so quick to find the Heroes trail, not to mention the bloody mess left by Melin in the forest.

The orcs charge directly toward the heroes, not more than one hundred yards away.

OOC: Since no one has said otherwise, I assume the Heroes are still standing in the grasslands, outside Caft's ancestor ring and its faint, green luminescence.


----------



## Krug (Oct 3, 2005)

Starhl goes towards the ancestor ring. "Go there.. quickly!" says the barbarian. Normally he would fearmagic, but the ancestors might be able to aid the heroes.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 3, 2005)

Valurel peers into the darkness, his superior vision allowing him to make out the Orcs and their Goblin lackeys more vividly.  He growls low in his throat, resisting the suicidal urge to charge his enemies.  Charge them, and then rip and tear until they are dead.  He forces his baser urges down, knowing he will only get himself and his newfound companions killed.

When Starhl says to go to the glowing place, he eyes it warily.  Casting a quick glance back at the charging Orcs, he makes his decision.  "Go, go!" he says, trying to herd the others towards the glow and the ring of stones while covering their retreat at the same time.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 3, 2005)

Brian mind has grown tired from the stress of running away.  His will being weakened by the blowing of horns, he stands there dumbfounded.  The muscles growing heavy and sluggish as he stands there transfixed.  Upon hearing someone make a descision and shout a command, Brian awoke from his tupor and than headed towwwards the glowing ring.  "Come on everyone,"  he shouted, "tis better than being caught by the orcs."

Brian heads toward the ring.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 3, 2005)

Kaela grasps Aislinn's hand tightly and runs after the others, fear filling her mind.


----------



## elapse (Oct 4, 2005)

*Into the great wide open...*

*Reznik*
Reznik moved with his companions into the grasslands. He could not believe that the goblins were able to track them so quickly. He made mental note to take more care when it came to hiding bodies. From now on it would be crucial to minimize any trail they left.

Unfortunately, the orcs were closing on them. There was less than a hundreds yard between the two groups and the rag-tag group of refugees was burdened with a  corpse and a near catatonic young girl. Reznik drew his blades as the small band ran farther into the grasslands. He chanced a glance back occasionally in an attempt to learn the size of the hunting party that pursued them, as he formulated a plan to confront the orcs if they continued to give chase.

OOC:
Spot +4


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 4, 2005)

The Heroes of Caft scrabble up the shallow rise to Caft's ancestor ring.  Lightning above illuminates the fire-scorched ground in the ring, the stones blackened by cremating fires.  Ash blows in the wind, filling nostrils and eyes.  In the grasslands, over one score of orcs charge up the rise to the stone ring, fang-filled maws gnashing and frothing.

As the Heroes decide on their next course of action, the closest orc almost fifty yards away, a heavy blast of wind strikes, almost knocking the heroes to the ground.  Aislinn lets out a scream, as Kaela and Aislinn disappear from view.


----------



## Krug (Oct 4, 2005)

"What the...?" shouts Starhl. He will run after Kaela and Aislinn and try to grab them. _What are we fighting? The very winds are against us!_


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 4, 2005)

Reluctant to turn his attention away from the rapidly closing Orcs, Valurel rips his eyes away from them and turns his attention to Aislinn and Kaela.  He runs to where they disappeared, in his typical animalistic crouch, hoping that the very ground hasn't opened up and swallowed them or something worse...


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 4, 2005)

Brian runs into the ring looking for the two that are missing.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 5, 2005)

Stahrl, Valurel, and Brian all tear their gazes from the charging orcs at concern for their comrades.  Behind them in the darkness, the three Heroes can see a ten-foot depression in the center of the ancestor ring, dust and ash rising at its recent collapse.  At the bottom, Aislinn and Kaela scramble to their feet, dazed at their sudden fall.  On the far side from Stahrl, Valurel, and Brian a dark opening gaps wide at the bottom of the depression, a fetid stench emanating from the hole.  Turning, they see the orcs rapidly closing the distance to their prey.


----------



## Krug (Oct 5, 2005)

"Anybody have rope?" asks Starhl. He will drop it down and help the two get out of the hole. "Quickly. Orcs coming." The barbarian looks for places for the group to hide in the meantime.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 5, 2005)

OOC: How far down are they?  Can we take off a shirt and they grab that?


----------



## elapse (Oct 5, 2005)

*Another Way*

Reznik's shadowy eyes pierced the darkness into the pit where Kaela and Aislinn fell. He knew the orcs were close behind them and gaining. Running would prove fruitless. But there, in the darkness amidst the stench of death was a large gap. He put his hand on Starhl's shoulder and pointed at the gap, "There, in the pit."

Reznik jumps into the pit, joining Kaela and Aislinn in the stench filled darkness. He gazes into the gap, looking for Fell or anything else that hides in the darkness.

OOC:
Jump: +5
Tumble: +8
Spot: +4


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 5, 2005)

Kaela clutches Aislinn tight and steps aside to make room for Reznik. "It smells awful, but I can't see anything! I think we should go, though. We can't face the orcs out there!"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 5, 2005)

"Go in hole, no more time!" Valurel growls in the darkness on the edge of the pit.  He will keep his eyes on the approaching Orcs, waiting until everyone else has descended into the pit and starts into the gap before he himself jumps into the pit and follows them in.  Just as he jumps in, he'll take one last look back to see how much time they have before the Orcs reach the pit.


----------



## Krug (Oct 6, 2005)

Starhl winces in disgust at the thought. He jumps in, and follows the rest in, trying to be at the front to lead the way.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 6, 2005)

*Jon Rane*

The stones had called him.  How?  Jon did not know or really care in these dreary Northlands.  The stones spoke and Jon heeded their call.  He had already spent two days at this stone ring, a Dornish ancestor ring from the looks of it, with its scorched stones and ash center.  He had seen no living being, although a Dorn town must be nearby; the ancestor ring had seen use within the past few months.

Since arriving, Jon had heard the voices.  Voices from the past.  Voices of the Lost.  Speaking to him of the strife and pain in the north.  Against the Shadow.  The Lost seemed to know him, to call him by a name he could almost recognize, but not truly grasp.  The whispers came and went over the past two days, tormenting Jon with their import.  _She has returned.  She has heard our tales.  She knows of your sacrifice at the Fortress Wall those many years ago.  Protect Her Chosen, for she is means to your end. _

Night had finally fallen on the second day, cooling the land from the abnormal heat of the summer day.  Overhead, dark clouds massed and lightning flashed, painting the grasslands and the forest to the west in streaks of white and black.  On this night, unlike the others, a faint green halo had appeared over the stone ring.  Would the riddles of the voices be revealed?

Jon's reverie was broken by the blat of an black orc horn, its low rumble carried to Jon on a strong wind.  Orcs!  And they were near!  Peering out from behind a stone, Jon could make out a rag-tag group scrabbling up the slow rise into the stone ring and turning to defend themselves.  Behind them, pouring out of the forest, dozens of orcs snarled and roared, brandishing their cruel vardatches, eager to claim their prey.

*The Heroes of Caft*

Reznik peers into the tunnel, its entrance clogged with stone and ash.  A bolt of lightning reveals it drops straight down six feet before widening and gaining height as it travels east, its further reaches lost in darkness.  Nothing moves within the tunnel, although Reznik's senses reel at the smell that emanates from the opening.  Descending into the hole, Reznik waits to assist any others who would follow.

Aislinn clings to Kaela as they approach the cave mouth, her fingers biting deeply into Kaela's arm.  She's...here.  Aislinn says in awe, her shaking and sobbing stopping abruptly.  Kaela wastes little time, lithely descending into the hole with Reznik's assistance before turning to help Aislinn down.  Starhl quickly follows, angered at fleeing the orcs like a rabbit run to ground.  Brian stands outside the tunnel waiting for Aislinn to be lowered, but prepared to fight.  On the edge of the depression, Valurel scouts the grasslands, his keen eyes piercing the darkness.  The massive orcs charge up the low rise to the stone ring, their metal armor creaking and ringing in the darkness.  Howls of bloodlust go up.  Their prey is near.  In a few seconds, the orcs will be here.

OOC:  I know Kaela's, Reznik's, Starhl's and Valurel's intentions.  What would the rest of you do?


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 6, 2005)

*Jon Rane*

A drop of water drizzled down his neck, moistening the collar of his coat unpleasantly.

"I'm cold, wet and hungry," Jon groused at the grim evening, tucked up under the thick multi-layered canvas and wool of the bedroll he had acquired from the gnomes of the _Starlit Maiden_. 
"No, my mistake... I was cold, wet and hungry *yesterday*. Now, I'm freezing, soaked and starving..."

_What am I doing here?_ he lamented privately. _Following a funny feeling is a bad way to take the fight to the enemy. Seems to be a good way to avoid them, though... haven't seen so much as a trace of a orc or a priest sine I got here. Which is odd, since they broke through here when I was commanding..._ Jon suddenly stopped, his indigo eyes staring blankly into the night. Slowly and deliberately, she shook his head, as if trying to dislodge the memories he never earned. _I've never led an army... I've never been here. You're not my mind..._ Whatever else he had failed to achieve sitting here in the miserable dankness of the North, he had certainly got to know the Old Man better.

Hardly a welcome development.

He sat for a while longer, the hardness of the monolith seeming to soak into his back, making his spine stiff. Slowly, his head nodded, the brown curls of his hair brushing his chest.

_She is here... the returned one. Islen... Ailing... Island...._

Jon's head snapped up, a pale green aurora lighting his features.


"Eh? What in the Witch's name...?" He gave a low whistle. _I'd better pack up my gear. We're moving._ Mechanically, Jon rolled up his bedroll with practised precision, and hung it from the sling on his back. Stooping to retrieve his oaken cudgel, he sidled out from behind the standing stone towards the ragged band.


"I'd say well met, but you seem to have brought uninvited guests..." Jon announced as he approached.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 6, 2005)

Brian is laying on the ground at the rim and is about to see if he could get the others up, but seeing everyone go into the pit, Brian swings his legs around and drops in feet first.


----------



## elapse (Oct 6, 2005)

*Into the Darkness*

*Reznik*
At Kaela's suggestion, Reznik drops the six feet into the stench filled cave. Once at the bottom, he turns to help the women make the final descent.

"Hurry", he says quietly as he looks up at them.

OOC: Reznik will drop the last 6 feet to the eastern moving cave and then help the two women down. At that point he will draw his blades and move east (slowly until the others catch up). Reznik assumes that the others may not be able to see in the darkness, so he will suggest Kaela hold his cloak until they find illumination. 

The above is provided something doesn't maul Reznik before he helps Kaela and Aislinn down.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 6, 2005)

OOC: I will be offline until Tuesday  Please use Brian to further your own actions.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 7, 2005)

*Inside the Pit*

Reznik's eyes scour the inside of the stone hole the Heroes have sought refuge.  A few feet from the opening, the rough stone passage rises almost eight feet and extends far to the east, its end lost even to Reznik's shadow sight.  The source of the smell is not evident, but a dire warning claws at the back of Reznik's mind.

Kaela leads Aislinn in the absolute darkness of the cave.  The girl is calm, strangely calm in such a dire place.  Kaela finds it difficult to move, scraping her arms and legs on unseen rocks.  Brian and Starhl drop down into the cave, swallowed by its darkness, half expecting an orc horde to pour in behind them.  As if to answer their fears, the screams and howls of orcs descend into the pit, the orcs swarming into Caft's ancestor ring.

*Above*

Valurel waits until the last moment as the orcs pour into Caft's ancestor ring, their roars and screams of bloodlust on Valurel's heels as he flees.  Dropping into the depression, Valurel readies himself before plunging into the fetid hole.  Just as he is about to descend, another runs up beside, human from its shape.  Startled, Valurel barely hears it speak, its voice lost partially lost in a boom of thunder.   ...you seem to have brought unwanted guests.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 7, 2005)

*Jon Rane*

An irked grimace crosses Jon's features as he sees the mismatched stream of people plunge into the ash-pit. _Seems as good a place as any to go with a band of blood-crazed orcs on your tail. Maybe they have some way to hide... either way, better to join them than face the beasts alone._ A shiver runs down his spine as the first orcs break through te ancestor ring, green fire tinting their grey hides and the storm echoing their howls and horn-blasts. His waterlogged coat squelching wetly around him, the vagrant explorer hurries forward. Too much, the image reminds him of the Shadow's forces breaking through a breached gatehouse...

Just as he bunches his legs to hop down into the pit, Jon spies the pale, bestial wraith poised on the other edge. His stomach, already upset by the treat of violence int he air lurches; there is something graceful yet repellant about the inhuman creature. "What is... yaaaaf!" Jon is cut off as he overbalances on the wet, loose soil of the pit's edge, and tumbles into the pit with the others.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 7, 2005)

Valurel slips down the hole quickly behind Jon as orcs pour into the ash depression above in the ancestor ring.  A heavy rains begins to fall, the skies unleashing their fury at the coming bloodletting.  With a crash of steel and a roar, two orcs drop into cave, sliding and slipping in the ash mud, their cruel vardatches and fierce barbarian faces illuminated by a flash of lightning outside.  The orcs seem to gain strength from the shadows, apparantly able to see in the pitch darkness of the pit.  Outside, thunder cracks, the earth itself trembling at the fury of the coming storm.


----------



## elapse (Oct 7, 2005)

*"East, east", he rasped..."always east".*

*Reznik*
His heart pounded so hard that Reznik heard the thumping in his ears. He knew this quest would end with his death, but not so early. Not before he could finish the list.

The sound of orc screams filling the cave caused Reznik to push faster into the cave, deeper to whatever unknown destination waited for them. He continued to peer in the direction he moved as he called the names of his companions to ensure they remained in his company, unknowing to him that a new member would soon join the refugees of Caft,"Kaela, Aislinn, Starhl, Valurel, Brian" he hissed into the reeking darkness. "Stay close and hold onto one another. We may have to move quickly if they follow us into the pit".


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 7, 2005)

OOC: The orcs charged into the ring, down the depression, and two (so far) have dropped into the cave with the Heroes.  In the pitch black cave, only the orcs and Reznik can see.  The rest are stumbling in the dark.  As a warning, the odds of blind characters outrunning the orcs piling in the cave are nil. 

I made mention of the orcs gaining strength in the darkness - just trying to play up their bonuses in total darkness and darkvision.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 7, 2005)

Kaela rushes behind Reznik as quickly as she can in the darkness, but she can't help but feel the escape is hopeless. _I might have to use my magic..._


----------



## elapse (Oct 8, 2005)

*So be it...*

*Reznik*
The orcs had followed the group from Caft, through the forest and plains and now into the grave. There was no outrunning such a relentless foe. If they fought the orcs here at the cave entrance, perhaps they could bottleneck the creatures and kill them by ones and twos.

"Starhl, Brian, Valurel kill them!", he screamed. His hoarse, raspy, voice sounding near inhuman when raised above the low tone he normally spoke. "We must end it here! Kill them as they drop into the tunnel!" As Reznik screamed to his companions he began to maneuver to the pit entrance and closer to the orcs, staying as far to the right as possible to let the large Dorn have ample room to fight.

OOC: I need specifics on our setup so we can maneuver and fight. There is no where else to run, so our current set up should have Jon and Val nearest the Orcs with Brian and Starhl right on top of them. Kaela and Aislinn should be farthest from the melee, with Reznik moving into the fight.

Init: +8


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 8, 2005)

OOC: Good time to assess the situation.  This could be the end of Heroes of Caft.  

Two orcs have dropped into the cave system, floundering momentarily in the mud as they try to steady themselves.  The Heroes surmise that more will follow quickly.  Nearest the two orcs are Valurel and Jon, the last Heroes to enter the cave.  The cave is wide enough that three characters could fight abreast.  Behind Valurel and Jon stand Brian and Starhl in the darkness.  Furthest back in the cave are Kaela, Aislinn, and Reznik.

The cave system extends beyond Reznik's shadow vision, twisting and turning.  The walls of the tunnel are rough sandstone, apparently formed by water runoff during the spring snow melts.  The floor is uneven sandstone with little debris except near the entrance in the ceiling; here falling stones and ash have created heavy debris and a mud slick directly below the opening to the ancestor ring above.  The ceiling near the entrance is a mixture of loose soil and rock giving way to sandstone back further in the cave near Aislinn, Kaela, and Reznik.

The orcs have darkvision and the characters are essentially blinded in the darkness (except for Reznik and no one has the Blind-Fight feat to lessen some of the penalties of complete darkness), the characters only see their enemies when the lightning flashes, which is quite often.  Therefore, I am going to halve the penalties to armor class and negate the total concealment of the orcs in the darkness (also because they have limited movement in the confined space).


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 8, 2005)

No hope.  Valurel saw none.  He and his companions were doomed.  On top of that, a newcomer had entered the pit, becoming cornered and facing death with the the rest of them.  The Orcs were relentless, not hesitating to enter a burial ground.  Soon many more dead would litter the ground here.  The howls of the Orcs and their blaring horns, combined with the thunder, lightning and rain was enough to make any man grow weak in the knees and soil themselves in the process.  He hoped his companions were holding up well enough to go out fighting.  He again felt sadness that Aislinn had to go through this and could only hope that her death would be quick when it came.

Upon hearing Reznik's words, Val turned towards the first Orcs to drop into the cave system.  Guided by instinct as much as anything, he waits until they were in range and then savagely lashes out with his claws, planning to take out as many of them as possible before he himself goes down.

OOC:  If the Orcs close and he is able to make a full attack without having to move more than 5', Valurel will attack with his claws twice.  If he has to move more than 5', he will attack once.  If able to attack twice, he will still make both attacks on just one Orc.

Init +3
+4/+4 to hit if attacking twice or just one attack at +4 if a bigger than 5' move is required.(before any minuses for darkness)
1d4+5/1d4+5 damage or just 1d4+5 if attacking once.


----------



## Krug (Oct 8, 2005)

_Damn no torch_
"Any one has light? Quick! We must know our surrondings!" shouts the Barbarian, taking out a javelin.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 9, 2005)

*Jon Rane*

"It's dark... there're orcs behind me, strangers ahead..."

Jon glanced over his shoulder, seeing the storm-wreathed sky partially occluded by the hulking forms of the orcs. The smell of old meat and fresh sweat was detectable even over the ash and mud of the cave.

"What fun!" Jon laughed, lifting his oak-wood club and backing away from the orcs. _We have to lure them into the passage so they can't flank... no, scratch that out, we need to run like the Bale Lord himself was after us._

"You! Ghost!" Jon raises his voice as he glances at the pale figure near him. "Three abreast! Bring a friend! Rearguard holding action... oh, wogren dung, do you even understand me?" Shaking his head, Jon yells back at the rest of the refugees "The rest of you, don't linger! This isn't going to be my last stand, so I can't buy you very many steps!"

Flipping the club into his off hand, Jon reached into his coat pocket and produced a small, knobbly sack. Ripping the frayed threads with his teeth, he spilled its contents of broken glass, jagged flint points, bent nails and various metallic splinters in front of him, hoping that the makeshift caltrops would slow down the orc at least a little when it came time to flee.

Returning his improvised weapon to his good hand, the vagabond uneasily cracked his knuckles and took an involuntary step backwards as the stinking, panting mass of Shadow-soldier bore down on him.

OOC: Init +3, AC 13. Jon spreads the caltrops in the space right in front of him, then takes a 5' step back.​


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 9, 2005)

Valurel turns to the newcomer, taking a moment to break free of his animalistic instincts.  "I understand you," he hisses in the darkness and then does as he is asked, dropping back to stand next to the club-bearing human.  He watches the man drop something from a sack onto the ground in front of them, his eyes going back and forth between the advancing Orcs and the newcomer.  Valurel admired the man's courage and confidence, a bit of it rubbing off on him.  Did they actually have a chance to survive this?  He then fully turns his attention to the Orcs, ready to spring into action if they get into range but also trying to keep abreast with the newcomer so as to provide the others, particularly Aislinn and Kaela, a chance to escape.  As difficult as it is, he tries to force his own bloodlust aside for the more ordered way that the newcomer suggests.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 10, 2005)

As the Shadow warriors regain their footing, they raise their voices in a Blood Mother war cry while hefting their heavy vardatches.  The first swings at Brian, the metal of the blade whistling by Brian's ear and crashing into the sandstone wall, sparks flying.  Brian lashes out wildly, connecting a heavy blow to the orc's thick skull with an audible "crunch".  The orc staggers, but readies his vardatch at this unarmed human that carries a lethal sting.

The second Blood Mother howls in rage and pain as it steps on the debris in front of Jon, small pieces of metal punching through its hobnailed boots.  Falling to a knee, it still swings its heavy blade at Jon, striking stone but not flesh.  Valurel sees his chance, leaping on the Shadow warrior, tearing and clawing.  Blood spurts, Valurel snarls, the barbarian roars.  Pushing the Erunsil of its massive frame, the orc prepares to cleave the ghost in two.

Behind, two more Shadow warriors come crashing into the fetid cave, slipping in the slick mud.

OOC:  State your actions for combat.


----------



## Krug (Oct 10, 2005)

Starhl takes out his axe, ready to meet the oncoming agressors. In a state of confusion with the melee, he will try to follow the sounds of the combat and swing at the approaching orcs.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 11, 2005)

Valurel snarls at the Orc as it tosses him off.  Claws dripping blood and eyes wild like a cornered animal, he lashes out viciously at the already wounded Orc, a savage cry echoing from his throat in the interior of the cave.

OOC:  Two attacks at +4 each, 1d4+5 damage per successful hit.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 11, 2005)

Kaela pushes Aislinn behind her deeper into the tunnel and turns toward the battle with anger in her eyes. "I won't let you take us!" Her voice sounds unaturally loud in the confines of the earthen hole. She extends her hands and makes a strange motion with her fingers, concentration screwing her face into a mass of lines,

ooc: Cast _Sleep_ on the two further orcs.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 11, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> As the Shadow warriors regain their footing, they raise their voices in a Blood Mother war cry while hefting their heavy vardatches.  The first swings at Brian, the metal of the blade whistling by Brian's ear and crashing into the sandstone wall, sparks flying.  Brian lashes out wildly, connecting a heavy blow to the orc's thick skull with an audible "crunch".  The orc staggers, but readies his vardatch at this unarmed human that carries a lethal sting.....




Having connected with the beastly orc, Brian regains some of his composure back.  A quiet "yesss"  escapes from his lips.  Again he swings his fist into the next orc that gets within range.

OOC: Unarmed +3 (1d6+2, x2)  AC 13


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 11, 2005)

*Jon Rane*

His eyes and ears ached from trying to discern what was going on in the seething darkness around him. Screams, the sound of metal on stone, those were clear enough... but why were there no footsteps retreating into the tunnel?

Then he heard someone, a soft-voiced girl, intoning nonsensical words that made his scalp crawl. Lunatic gibberish? Sorcery? _What have I gotten myself into?_ The vagabond wondered. _Axemen and witches and pale ghosts... No mere refugees!_

"Ahh, I see you've studied from the dwarven school of 'running away when the chance is offered', you ogre-brained louts!" Jon scowled, yelling to make himself heard over the clash of battle. Darting too and fro as best he can in the tight quarters in order to evade the orc's vengeful fury, Jon lashed out clumsily with his cudgel, trying to clack the beast in the temple as it rose.

OOC: Jon fights defensively. AC 15. Club attack: -1, 1d6+1.​


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 12, 2005)

Lightning flashes, revealing the desperate scene to the Heroes.  Kaela's words resound throughout the cave, the air crackling with arcane power, loose stones and sand falling from the cave's ceiling.  The two orcs in the back both emit a grunt before falling facedown in the ashen mud with a crash, the mud bubbling as they slowly drown oblivious to their plight.  Aislinn cowers at Kaela's feet, her hands over her ears and her blind eyes wide, desperately trying to block out the screams of pain and hewing blades.  Reznik kneels nearby Aislinn, his blades drawn, protecting the girl with his life if need be.

On the front lines, Brian aims a blow at the wounded orc's head only to have his fist glance from the heavily armored shoulder of the Shadow warrior.  The Shadow-scourge smiles viciously, swinging his vardatch in a wide arc, catching Brian in the chest, slicing flesh and knocking the wind from the defender (7 points of damage).

Valurel, blood burning in his veins, leaps again at the hobbled orc.  Claws rake and teeth gnash, but Valurel's wild attack is unable to find flesh, instead scraping on the warrior's metal armor.  With a roar, the Blood Mother swings his cruel vardatch, the blade tearing into the Erunsil's shoulder, pain and shock runing through the ghost's body.  (9 hit points of damage)  My blade is thirsty, White-Hair!

Jon lashes out in response, his cudgel careening off the Shadow-warrior's heavy armor, his comments lost in the crash of battle.  Starhl responds quickly, his massive frame moving into the fray.  With a mighty heave, his axe comes crashing down on the hobbled Shadow warrior's mohawk-framed head, splitting the skull and spewing brains.  The orc drops in a crash of metal and flesh.

From the cave opening, two more orcs drop drown, their hobnailed boots crushing their drowning companions in the mud.  A small stream of water rushes in through the opening in the cave ceiling, the deluge outside growing in intensity.  Near the entrance, the stone groans as the packed soil slowly gives way to mud.  A flash of lightning reveals a multitude of cruel, dark Shadow-warriors hovering near the entrance above, eager to drop into the cave and join in the bloodletting.


----------



## Krug (Oct 12, 2005)

"Too many of them! We can't hold them off!" says Starhl. He will try to retreat with the others further into the passage.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 12, 2005)

Realizing that this is probably going to be his last few moments drawing breath on this wretched earth, Valurel tries to remain standing in the muddy cave despite his injury.  "Go!  Run!" he yells to his companions, not wanting his death to be completely in vain.  He has no idea where the cave passage actually goes or whether there is any escape for his friends but only certain death waits if they don't run.  He knows  that if he breaks off his own attack, he will certainly be killed trying to flee.  The only thing to do is fight and try to keep the Orcs busy for a bit longer.

In a haze of pain combined with animal rage, Valurel digs in.  Standing in a slight crouch, he snarls at the Orc in front of him, the one who had wounded him so badly.  He lashes out again, hoping to take at least one with him.

OOC:  Valurel will stand his ground, attacking twice at +4 each, with 1d4+5 damage for each successful hit.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 12, 2005)

*Jon Rane*

"Hopefully they'll trip over the bodies of their own dead..." Jon remarked drolly. A moment later he shivered a little, surprised at his own coldness.

Gritting his teeth, he keeps parrying and sidestepping incoming attacks, waiting for the too-crowded passage to thin a bit so he can make his escape after the others. With his free hand he extracts the bag of shards and shavings to cover their escape.

OOC: Once again, Jon fights defensively. AC 15. Club attack: -1, 1d6+1. Move action to ready the caltrops.​


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 12, 2005)

Kaela calls out in alarm. "Run, Aislinn! I will find you soon! If you come to a fork, wait for me!" She once again lets her powers surface, casting the enchantment once more before retreating.

ooc: Cast _Sleep_ again. Next time I'll run.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 13, 2005)

Once again, the air resounds with arcane power as Kaela bends the power of Aryth to her will; a Shadow-warrior drops into the ashen mud, slowly sinking into the rising muck.  Behind her, Reznik slowly leads Aislinn back into the cave, his Shadow-sight piercing the blackness.  Starhl also slowly retreats, guided only by the frequent flashes of lightning above that momentarily illuminate the cave's walls.

Near the cave opening, Brian swings at the Shadow-warrior in front of him, but his blow lands wide in the darkness.  With a whistle, the vardatch crashes into Brian, knocking him prone, blood oozing from a gash on his head. (5 points of damage, Brian is unconscious) Ha!  Who else wishes to feed my blade?!

The orc who just dropped into the cave stands on his dead comrade in front of Valurel, its hobnailed boots crunching on a splintered skull.  Valurel slashes at the orc in a frenzy, his claws ripping into the Shadow-warrior's neck.  With roar the Shadow-warrior swings his vardatch, its iron edge illuminated in a flash of lightning.  Quickly Valurel drops as the blade whistles harmlessly over his head.  When the momentum of the heavy blade leaves the orc defenseless, Jon rushes in, smashing his cudgel into the orc's stomach.  Oof!  The orc looks at Jon with murder in its eyes.

Three more orcs drop down into the cave, vardatches flashing, seeking to end the fight now.

Is it worth it to fight the Shadow?  Despair reigns, arms are leaden with defeat.  The odds are overwhelming.  Even nature seems to reflect the blackness in the hearts of the Heroes of Caft.  Rain water rushes in from outside, mud sliding in and coating the cave floor.  Above Valurel, stone and earth groan as the soil becomes saturated with water, the ceiling beginning to sag downward.

OOC: Toric, the orc Valurel had wounded initially, Starhl finished off.

Four orcs have been taken out: three by Sleep and one by Starhl.  The one fighting Brian is wounded as well as the one fighting Valurel and Jon.

There are five orcs in the cave now: the two wounded ones and the three new ones.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 13, 2005)

Brian lays silent as his blood and life force drain into the mud. HP -3


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 13, 2005)

ooc: If I thought we had a chance here, I would stabilize Brian, but with these odds I'll run. Sorry, Brian, your sacrifice won't be forgotten.   

Kaela turns and runs, trying to catch up with Aislinn and Reznik.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 13, 2005)

Spotting the sagging ceiling, Valurel sees what might be the only chance to survive.  If the roof caves in, it might trap the Orcs or at least impede their progress.  He can only hope that it won't trap them all.  "Roof falling soon," he says to Jon, hoping that the Orcs can't understand him.  Knowing that he might be opening himself to further attacks, but also fully aware that there is no hope fighting the Orcs as they are too many, he reaches down and grabs Brian, attempting to pull him further down the passage and away from the Orcs and the imminently falling ceiling.

OOC:  If all he can do is grab him and pull him five feet, that's what he'll do.  If he can go further, he will.  This is of course assuming that any attacks made against him miss because one more hit means he joins Brian on the ground.


----------



## Krug (Oct 14, 2005)

Starhl tries his best to drag Brian along, fending off the orcs with his axe as he retreats with the rest of the group.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 15, 2005)

Valurel snarls as he takes a step back, crouching to a lay a hand on Brian.  However, Brian's body is already moving back into the cave, pulled by the massive Starhl, the barbarian careening off of the rough cave walls as he madly tries to flee into the depths of the cave, his only light the occassional lightning flash from outside.

The Shadow-warrior engaged with Jon swings its cruel vardatch, narrowly missing Jon's head.  Jon's retaliatory strike with his cudgel only skitters across the orc's black scale mail.  The Shadow-warrior who was previously engaged with Brian tries to cleave Valurel in two with its vardatch.  Twisting to avoid the blow, Valurel rips the throat from the wounded warrior, blood spurting in a crimson arc.  Falling to its knees, the orc stares dumbly at its ghost-like slayer before crashing to the cave floor.

The three Shadow warriors at the cave mouth advance toward Valurel and Jon, the smell of blood driving their rage and fury.  Before the three Shadow-warriors can engage the two remaining Heroes, the earth above cracks and splinters.  Tons of stone, earth, and mud crash into the cave.  Both Jon and Valurel are caught in the onslaught, driving them into the back of the cave.  Pummeled by stone and suffocated by dirt, their vision grows black and they know no more...

Further in the cave, the blast from the cave-in slams into the fleeing Starhl and Kaela, a mud-slick taking their feet from them and throwing them onto the rough, sandstone floor.  Dust and mud grits in the mouth and stings the eyes.  A deathly quiet descends in the cave, the blackness absolute.  Ahead, Aislinn calls out.  Kaela!  Kaela, where are you?  The goddess must protect you!

As Kaela rises, her hands grasping the sides of the cave for support, her hand grasps a small, irregular shaped stone.  A stone that is warm to the touch.  Instantly, a ten-foot area is suffused in a gentle, green light, light that emanates from Kaela's hand.

OOC: As per my rules for posting, two days have gone by, so I am moving the story forward.  Valurel, since Starhl got Brian, I just let your attempted grab of Brian be a free action.


----------



## Krug (Oct 15, 2005)

The land is with us, thinks Starhl to himself, as he drags Brian. "Healing! He needs healing!" shouts the barbarian.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 15, 2005)

Kaela's eyes are wide as the light comes from her hand after touching the protrusion, but the shock fades quickly and she looks about for Aislinn. "Aislinn! Reznik! We are coming!" She reaches down with a hand made slick by the mud and helps Starhl with his burden, whispering a quiet plea to whoever might hear to protect Brian from the clutches of death.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 15, 2005)

Reznik waits just outside of the green light emanating from the stone in Kaela's hand, more comfortable in shadow than in light.  At his side, Aislinn leans against the stone wall of the cave, her ears straining to decipher what is going on around her.

Kaela moves back to Starhl and Brian, the green stone guiding her way.  Starhl, the massive barbarian covered in mud and blood, illuminated in the gentle, green light, feels a comforted by its presence.  As Kaela reaches down to assist Starhl with Brian, her gaze is drawn to the destruction behind her.  The cave entrance is no more, its mouth filled with tons of rock, earth, and mud.  Orc armor, a vardatch, an Erunsil arm, and a hand still clutching a wooden cudgel stick out of the rubble.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 15, 2005)

"Is one of ours stuck in there?" Kaela looks back in shock. "We have to get them out!" She walks toward the debris, ready to dig with her hands.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 16, 2005)

With Starhl's help, it takes only a few minutes to pull the Erunsil and the cudgel-wielding stranger free, much of the debris around their bodies soft dirt or slick mud.  Both appear to be alive, but the crushing weight of the cave-in has knocked them unconscious.

Kaela?  What is happening?  Do you see the goddess...I sense her...here now!  Aislinn's tense voice echoes through the cave.


----------



## Krug (Oct 16, 2005)

_Are we helping madfolk? But her magic seems real enough..._, thinks Starhl to himself. He grabs the Vardatch and signals to anyone who might want to use it as a weapon to take it.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 17, 2005)

Reznik slinks back into the light and aids with the Heroes fallen comrades.  Kaela is right.  We have to move.  Now.  Reznik glances at Kaela and then at her glowing stone, wonder in his eyes.  Kaela, can you do anything for these men?  If we can get them on their feet, we can cover more ground.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 18, 2005)

*Jon Rane*

_Oh, thalassa. Oh, thalassa. I'm dying. I'm dying!_

Every grain of dirt is a year, and each has the weight of an anvil. In body and mind, Jon Rane the wanted man, the wandering thief, liar and would-be rebel is crushed.

As  Stahrl and Kaela drag him free, his mud-crusted lips quiver, sucking in earth-flavoured air, but at least it is nourishment for his lungs. Unconscious, he sprawls on the floor of the tunnel.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 18, 2005)

Kaela looks at Reznik with an unsure expression. "I'll do what I can. I'm more adept at treating illness than wounds, but..." She shrugs nervously. "Let's see."

ooc: Heal is a +4, attempt to stabilize the injured and get them able to move. I'm not sure if my Herbalism would give any benefit here, by my fingers are crossed.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 19, 2005)

By the green light of the stone in Kaela's hands, Kaela begins her ministrations.  Brian's wounds are grievous, but she stablizes the defender's condition, using her skills to staunch the heavy bleeding from his wounds.  Slowly he comes around, slack-jawed and glassy-eyed.  He can walk, but not much else.

Valurel has also suffered wounds from the Shadow-warriors, but contusions from rock and stone have stolen the Erunsil's vitality.  Slowly the Erunsil opens his eyes; dazed and staring, he nods slowly at Kaela's questions.  Like Brian he can move and only slowly at that.  

The human stranger seems to be in the best shape; Kaela's work seems to bring him around, although he seems to be slightly delirious.  Oh thalassa, I'm dying! he shouts as he sits up.

Starhl and Kaela realize that the Heroes of Caft need rest to recover their strength, but this mud-soaked cavern offers little in the way of comfort.  The only succor must come from the winding passage leading into the blackness.  However, the source of the fetid odor in the cavern must also lie in that direction as well.


----------



## Krug (Oct 19, 2005)

"Into deeper darkness... and bad smell," says Starhl, without trace of irony.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 19, 2005)

Valurel's preference is to simply lie down on the mud and sleep but he tries to force his weariness aside.  Many more steps will need to be taken before sleep can be allowed.  Such is the price of living in this world and fighting against a foe that never seems to rest.

"My thanks," he says to Kaela and then turns to Jon.  "And to you, for helping us."  He then prepares to head deeper into the cave passage.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 19, 2005)

*Jon Rane*

Smiling weakly at the young woman, Jon rolls his tongue around his teeth, feeling the grit and tasting the soil. "Thank you, mistress," he wheezes as he pulls himself upright, using the roots that crawl through the earthen walls as leverage.

He studies the refugees as he hacks up the last of the dirt from his throat. Odd that they are so accepting and sanguine about his presence; ruefully, he doubts that he would be so kind if their positions were reversed. _Am I so sure they're not reversed, or at least equivalent? The ghost, the brute with the axe, the half-dead fist-fighter and the dark one... I think I can see why they're on the run._

Jon Rane starts to head down the tunnel with the rest of the band. "So... would someone care to inform me about how you managed to get so many blackbloods quite so enraged at you?" he asks casually, brushing dirt from his coat.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 19, 2005)

"You are welcome, Valurel. And you too!" She turns to face Jon with a slight smile. "Thank you for taking our troubles upon yourself so bravely."



			
				Dirigible said:
			
		

> "So... would someone care to inform me about how you managed to get so many blackbloods quite so enraged at you?" he asks casually, brushing dirt from his coat.




"Well..." Kaela hesitates. "Caft has been besieged. That little girl's father was killed, and we feared for her. Her father charged us with her safety. We did the only thing we could. We ran." She starts walking toward Reznik and Aislinn. "Come, stranger. We must move."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 19, 2005)

Glassy eyed and cotton mouthed, Brian thanks all for their help.  He tries to pat Kaela's arm as he thanks her to show his true gratitude.  He than hobbles off, his muscles stiff and sore.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 20, 2005)

The stone and earth passage winds and twists through the darkness, its rough floor and walls colored an eerie shade of green by the stone in Kaela's hand.  The mud-slick from the cave-in ends within fifty feet of the collapse, making footing more secure in the shifting shadows.  Small passages break off from the passage the Heroes follow, but all, except maybe the Erunsil, would risk being trapped in these narrow confines.

The Heroes begin to feel the effects of the flight from the Shadow.  Legs feel leaden, minds seem clouded, and eyes tear blearily with fatigue.  Aislinn hangs onto Kaela's arm for guidance, her hands brushing the stone.  A gift from the goddess, Kaela?  Looking down at the stone, Kaela notices faint, broken runes covering its uneven surface.  Extremely weathered, the stone still bears the stylized design of a tree of some sort, possibly an oak.

How long do the Heroes walk?  Time is unmeasurable in the darkness of the cave.  From the weariness in their legs, the Heroes feel they have walked a considerable distance.  Rounding a sharp turn, Kaela's stone reveals relics of a bygone age.  Once elegant fluted columns, now weathered and crumbling, extend from the floor of the cave into the darkness surrounding the cave's ceiling were even the light of Kaela's stone cannot reach.  Ancient, pitted stone surfaces layered with limestone covered runes lay around the chamber in ruin, forcing the Heroes to climb over small walls and piles of debris to continue on their path.  Beyond the crumbling columns on the Heroes' right, the cave falls away into blackness.  From this blackness, the fetid smell of rot and death permeate, its noisome waves making the Heroes retch.

Amidst the crumbled walls and columns lies a human skeleton, its pelvis and lower ribs crushed by a large stone.  Rotten clothing and rusted armor hang from its frame and a limestone-covered greatsword lays across its chest.


----------



## Krug (Oct 20, 2005)

"Can the smell get any worse? We be like walking into some giant hag's ... armpit!" says Starhl, growling. He retches, though there isn't much in his stomach to let out.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 20, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Aislinn hangs onto Kaela's arm for guidance, her hands brushing the stone.  A gift from the goddess, Kaela?  Looking down at the stone, Kaela notices faint, broken runes covering its uneven surface.  Extremely weathered, the stone still bears the stylized design of a tree of some sort, possibly an oak.




Kaela smiles down at the young girl. "Perhaps, Aislinn. I think you would know better than I." 



			
				Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Once elegant fluted columns, now weathered and crumbling, extend from the floor of the cave into the darkness surrounding the cave's ceiling were even the light of Kaela's stone cannot reach.




She lifts the stone high after inspecting it, trying to give better light. "Does anybody have a clue as to where we are?" Then the smell hits her as she breaths in. "I hope we don't have to go that way," she says glumly. Kaela walks toward the skeleton, still holding onto Aislinn's hand. "This poor person. Where were they from?"


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 21, 2005)

The black pit and its horrific smell gaps forebodingly to the right of the cave's floor.  What demons and horrors lurk in its black depths?  Unsettling are the noises made by the Heroes as they move through the chamber, their footsteps and breathing echoes seemgly amplified by the dark hole.

Kaela notes the limestone-crusted skeletal remains are those of a tall human, most likely a Dorn.  From the state of the remains, the deceased has been dead an extremely long time.  Looking for some identifying mark on the remains, Kaela notes the limestone crusted greatsword has runes carved in the base of the blade, their exact shapes obscured by the calcified cave moisture.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 21, 2005)

Valurel sinks to the floor, his back resting against one of the solid stone and dirt walls of the cavern.  He is worried about the black pit, not wanting to even imagine what might lie within.  He and his companions are in no shape to face further dangers at the current time.  He lets his exhaustion overcome him, leans back against the wall and closes his eyes.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 22, 2005)

Kaela takes out a thin, flat-tipped knife that is normally used for cutting the delicate roots of herbs and scrathes it along the limestone-encrusted blade, attempting to reveal the runes. "The blade. It has markings beneath the crust. Maybe if I can scrape some away..."


----------



## Krug (Oct 22, 2005)

"Rest," says Starhl, self-evidently to the others. He keeps watch.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 22, 2005)

Aislinn sits silently, her ears straining as they communicate to her the story unfolding around her.  Near her, Kaela kneels by the long-dead Dorn, scraping at the encrusted blade.  With a sharp "click" a large chunk of limestone breaks off suddenly, Kaela's fingers accidently sliding along the blade.  Looking at her fingers and the drops of blood that form, Kaela is amazed the blade has kept its edge after all these years.  Brushing away the limestone chips, Kaela notes the bold runes are Dorn in origin, much like runes she has seen on ancient Dorn structures, but totally unlike the elegant, flowing script on the ruins in the room.

OOC: I've checked characters in the Rogues Gallery and it does not look like anyone is literate!

Starhl sits quietly, his massive body just glad to finally rest.  Like the unforgiving north, he does not complain, he just accepts.  His eyes glance over the motley crew.  How much his life has changed in just a few hours.  A few hours?  Impossible to tell in this darkness.  It might have been several days for all he could tell.  His eyes drift to the girl Aislinn, already drifting off, her young body spent.  What is her story?  What is so precious about her that the Shadow would destroy an entire village to capture her?  Was he foolish to put all his trust in protecting her?  And what is this "goddess" she speaks of?  Strange no one else has dared question her and the motives of the villagers of Caft to hide her.

Valurel, finally overcome by his wounds and the aching march through Northern Eredane's underground, drifts into sleep...

_A human girl runs before him, her long brown hair trailing.  Who is she?  He calls, but she continues to run.  He must catch her before she hurts herself.  His breath comes in gasps, his legs leaden.  He cannot catch her.  Dark shadows begin to gather around her, her form beginning to fade from his vision.  No!  She is being taken from him.  Nothing he can do.  Run!  Run!  Run!  No! A cliff..falling...falling...the girl...gone...

Valurel stands on a mountain.  Tall and cold.  The wind in his hair.  Touching the sky.  Below him stretches a green sea.  The Veradeen.  To the west, golden rays of a setting sun pierce a black cloud bank over the western ocean.  Under the dark clouds lies the girl.  She is dead.  Her skin a pasty white.  Passing over her the clouds break on the Veradeen and the green sea to the south, bringing a soaking rain, strengthening the forest.  The emerald forest.   Valurel throws his head back, his face spattered by the life-giving rain..._


----------



## Krug (Oct 22, 2005)

Starhl turns to the girl, growling. "Who are you? You must tell us more. Why villagers Caft protect? Who is goddess?"

_I'm a Barbarian. We're all illiterate. _


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 22, 2005)

*Jon Rane*

Concentrating on keeping his legs moving at a regular pace, Jon doesn't respond to Kaela with anything more than a warm, if crooked smile. The pace, slow as it is, is enough to turn his body into a drumhead of pain, every tap beating a gentle rhythym. Even through the skin of dirt, Jon can see that he is changing colour, his skin becoming a pulpy blue-black that would make any Sarcosan look anaemic.

When they reach the hall, Jon, like Valurel, simply slumps against a pillar, his face twisted into a miserable grimace. His legs quiver and bend, his spine grinding down the column until his backside plonks down to the packed earth. His head drooping from fatigue, Jon watches Kaela, Aislen and Starhl, the upright ones, examining the room in their own ways.

"By the way, in case I forgot to mention it earlier... my name is Jon Rane, and I am at your service. Not that I normally make a point of throwing myself in front of rampaging orcish sty, but it looked like you could use an extra body"

Waiting for the others to introduce themselves, if so inclined, his gaze wanders to Aislinn. For a moment, the old man's voice echoes in his head: _Protect her Chosen._

Jon shivers, and it isn't all to do with the chilled slush covering his clothes and body.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 22, 2005)

Aislinn's head raises slowly from her chest, vaguely comprehending that her name was called.  She moves her head, left to right, her ears gauging the environment around her.

I am Aislinn, daughter of Uriel, spokesman of Caft.  Her voice quavers at the mention of her dead father.  My village...my family protected me out of hope for a better future.  A hope that I was chosen for some greater purpose.  By the goddess who lives in the ancestor ring.  Her last statement comes with pride.

In the spring, I was searching for a lost calf for my father.  I was on the eastern edge of the forest outside of Caft at dusk when I saw the green glow over the ancestor ring.  In the darkening evening I was afraid, my father's words of warning about the fell things that lurk amongst the stones at night.  But, the green light drew me.  I could not resist.  I can't explain it.  Her voice fades slightly, her mind's eye remembering the spring night.  It was cold, but I didn't seem to notice.  I climbed amongst the stones searching for the source of green light.  I found it.  Awe begins to fill her voice.  She came to me, cloaked in the green light.  A woman.  Maybe an elf.  I did not see her long.  I went blind.  Her hands hover in front of her eyes, before brushing back her hair.  What do you expect when you gaze upon a goddess?  She spoke to me, telling me that she had awaken from her deep slumber.  She was angry.  Very angry at how the Shadow had ravaged the land.  She said she would be the light that would drive back the Shadow.  Aislinn stops, her face expressionless, her mind reliving that cold spring night.

Anyway, the villagers found me the next day, sick and cold.  Kaela nursed me back to health.  Aislinn smiles.  No one believed me of course.  Until I started to remove hurts and heal scars.  I could also talk to the land, sense its anger and pain.  And I could bring the blessing of the goddess, because, like she told me, I am one of her Chosen.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 22, 2005)

*Morn Sigil*

The black clouds and heavy rain had followed the Shadow-warriors into Caft.  The Shadow-warriors had moved quickly and efficiently into Caft, razed the village, and spread out searching the surrounding land.  For what?  For whom?  Morn did not care.  It was an opportunity to kill orcs.  Blood Mothers from their look.

It was the legate on the black destrier that forced Morn to pause.  This was no lowly legate.  This was a man of power, the essence of Shadow itself clinging to the priest.  Morn had fled, but not before slicing an orc's throat.  Losing himself in the northlands was easy with the heavy rains, obscuring his spoor from any Shadow-trackers.  Moving in small packs, the Shadow-warriors were criss-crossing the lands, running with their incredible endurance and strength, hoping to run down whatever quarry they were chasing.  Their paths forced Morn many miles from Caft before he had sought refuge early in the morning in a small stand of pine.  There he found shelter in a small cave opening.  Looking out into the dark weather, Morn wondered when the orcs would reach here too.


----------



## Micar Sin (Oct 22, 2005)

*Morn Sigil*

Quickly uncoiling his rope Morn lashes a thick pine branch back almost to it breaking point, setting it to lash out when someone blunders into it.

Happy that his work is well concealed Morn wiped a small trickle of moisture from his neck and drew his cloak tightly about him before  slipping back into the darkness of the cave, looking for an appropriate hiding place from which to shed orcish blood....


OOC: Craft Traps +3


----------



## Krug (Oct 23, 2005)

"Good story. I understand," says Starhl. The barbarian wonders why he has been selected to take part in this, but knows he has to defend the child unto death.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 23, 2005)

*Jon Rane*

It's by far the longest speech he's ever heard in Norther, but to his surprise the vagabond can understand almost every word. Her dialect is odd, though... _No, it's just modern,_ he realises. Jon grimaces, and concentrates on picking out her tale. At first it seems fantastical, almost a fae-story for children - hardly surprising, given her age.

As he listens, though, it dawns on him how right the story feels. _'Right', as in it corresponds with my own delusions,_ he thinks dryly. Nevertheless, he came here searching for those willing to fight the Shadow... and protecting a child from the enemy seems like a worthy first step along that path.

"They were after you, then, Aislinn?" he croaks as the girl pauses. "How did the orcs know where you were? Or that you even existed?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 23, 2005)

> "By the way, in case I forgot to mention it earlier... my name is Jon Rane, and I am at your service. Not that I normally make a point of throwing myself in front of rampaging orcish sty, but it looked like you could use an extra body"




Valurel opens his eyes, letting them adjust to the dim light in the cavern before speaking.  "I am Valurel, Jon Rane.  Again, you have my thanks."  Even that little bit of speaking saps his small reservoir of strength so he closes his eyes again and dozes.

When Aislinn begins speaking, he listens, hearing snatches of what she says as he fades in and out of sleep.  Her words are foreign to his ears.  He's heard this language spoken before, during his many days spent wandering the northlands but has no understanding of it.  When she stops speaking, Valurel drifts off, his mind and body giving in to the rigors of the day.


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 23, 2005)

Kaela introduces any others that haven't spoken up yet, but her attention is still fixed on the blade. Using her knife, she carefully chips away the rest of the crust with the thin edge.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes, stranger, they were after me.  At least from what I overheard the legate saying in the inn.  Why?  I can only guess.   Aislinn shudders in the green light of Kaela's stone. The worm Lorne is to blame.  He always desired my mother, but he feared my father, Uriel.  He must have sold the information to the legate...but the worm is dead now.  Her face dips down into her soiled dress and she begins to sob softly.

Kaela's meticulous effort is rewarded as the blade pulls free of the limestone covering the skeleton's chest.  The greatsword's blade is heavy and sharp, the hilt unremarkable, and the leather covering the long handle worn and stained.  Along both sides of the blade several runes are inscribed, identical on both sides of the blade.

*Morn Sigil*

Morn slips into the cave silently, his eyes and ears sharp for signs of danger.  His alertness is awarded by the slight, almost imperceptible sound of something grating on the rock ahead.  Morn's hackles raise.  He is not alone in the cave.


----------



## Micar Sin (Oct 24, 2005)

Morn quietly dropped to his belly against the moist earth of the cave. Placingthe blade of his sepi between his teeth, he grimaced at the bitter residue of orc blood, and began to slither forward. If there was to be blood spilled to feed the earth, it would not be his alone!


OOC: Hide: +14 (4 ranks + 4 size + 2 racial + 4 dex)
move silently:+8 (4 ranks + 4 dex)


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 26, 2005)

*Jon Rane*

Jon frowned uncomfortably as the girl began to sob. He'd naturally assumed that the older girl, Kaela, was looking after her, but she seemed more concerned with the sword embedded in the earth. Standing on legs that wobbled like overcooked carrots, he made his way over to Aislinn and dropped a comforting arm over her shoulder.

He looks around at any of the other fugitives he can see, and mouths _her mother?_


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 26, 2005)

Aislinn's sobs snap Kaela from her fascination with the sword. She walks to her side along with Jon, setting the sword down at her side. "Aislinn, you've been so strong during our flight. Let it out, dear. I'm here. All these people are here to protect you." She catches Jon mouthing the inquiry and replies with a shaken head.

Her gaze lingers on the sword for a moment. "Any of you strapping warriors able to make good use of that?" There is a fierce light in her eyes that wasn't there before.


----------



## Krug (Oct 26, 2005)

"Good blade, if no use Starhl can take," says the Dorn, though he is comfortable with his axe.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 27, 2005)

Aislinn draws her knees up to her chin, her arms wrapped around her legs.  Tears stream down her cheeks as she looks in the direction of Jon and Kaela, the clear liquid mixed with small amounts of a milky white residue mirroring the color of her dead eyes. I miss my father and mother, but I should not cry.  The goddess will protect me know.  I am in her hands.

Starhl grips the greatsword with practiced ease.  The sword feels remarkably well-balanced in his strong grip and the blade incredibly keen.  Starhl can only shake his head as he wonders what tales this blade could tell.  Was it used in the last war against the Shadow?  And who was the unfortunate soul that was its last owner?  Will a similar fate befall Starhl?

The cave grows quiet except for the muffled cries and sniffles of Aislinn.  In the gentle green light from Kaela's stone, Valurel and Reznik doze quietly.

*Morn Sigil* 

The elfling drops to his chest and moves stealthly along the muddy cave floor.  Morn's eyes quickly become adjusted to the darkness in the cave.  Beyond a small rise in the cave floor, something stirs on the ground.  Moving closer to get a better look, Morn sees the figure is that of a man or orc laying on the ground.  Relaxed, regular breathing sounds throughout the cave; the thing on the ground is obviously asleep.


----------



## Micar Sin (Oct 27, 2005)

Morn's lips draw back in a feral snarl as he slithers forward towards the sleeping form. Glancing about to make sure there are no lurking suprises, Morn takes the Sepi from between his teeth as he slides closer to the sleeping form...

OOC: Hide: +14 (4 ranks + 4 size + 2 racial + 4 dex)
move silently:+8 (4 ranks + 4 dex)


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 28, 2005)

*Morn Sigil*

Morn gets within a few feet of the figure on the floor.  The figure jostles violently, almost sitting straight up.  Wha-? Don' kno'...please th' mast'r.  Gain fav'r...agin'...Hrmmm.  Snores emit from the sleeping form, its high-pitched voice identifying it as an old, human male.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Oct 28, 2005)

Valurel's sleep is troubled by dreams.  Dreams of his beloved Ceranae, of the magnificent Veradeen, and darker dreams of Ceranae's death, the slow and brutal destruction of his homeland, and his many scars, both mental and physical, inflicted by his hated foe the Orcs.  He dreams of the death of a town that he knows nothing about.  He dreams of a poor orphaned girl who can't see left in a world without hope.  He awoke with a start, pain shooting through his body.  He coughs and spits out a clump of dirt from the cave-in.  Looking around the cavern, he immediately remembers where he is.  All seems quiet for the most part so he fades rapidly back into unsettled sleep.


----------



## Dirigible (Oct 28, 2005)

Jon squeezes Aislinn's shoulder before releasing her. "I don't think that this goddess would mind if you shed a few tears, child. It's good to let the grief poisons leak out." _Goddess. What an odd word._ Jon shifts, his eyes drifting towards the dozing 'ghost'. _'God' is what they called the King of The Black Pit... but '-ess' makes it sound like a woman. How silly._ Stifling a yawn, Jon decides it must be some kind of imaginary friend of the girl; well, anything that helps calm her memories of her family is a good thing.

"I don't suppose we were lucky enough that that cave-in crushed all the orcs?" he mutters. "Perhaps we should check if there is another way out of here..." 

Jon Rane closes his eyes, listening for a response until fatigue claims him moments later..


----------



## Krug (Oct 28, 2005)

Starhl swings the blade and begins to laugh. "Many orc will die under this blade," he laughs. 

The barbarian helps look for an exit as well. "Want to smell fresh air again. Not rot."


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 28, 2005)

Kaela sits close to Aislinn, letting the youth lean on her if needed. After a few moments, she starts humming a folk tune known to the inhabitants of Caft. It was often sung in the fields, and her low tones are soothing and soft. She finds her eyes drooping, but struggle to stay awake.


----------



## Micar Sin (Oct 29, 2005)

*Morn Sigil*

Morn sat back on his haunches and stared intently at the man, trying to discern any clues as to his identity.... Was this the one who sold the people of Caft to their deaths? Taking his Sepi in hand Morn slinked closer to the man, listening intently to his mumbling. Leaning in close to the mans ear, Morn whispered "How will you regain favor?


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 29, 2005)

The woodsman Starhl scrabbles over ancient fluted columns and crumbling walls, ruins of a forgotten age.  To his right, the black gulf yawns hungrily and the horrible stench continues to emanante from its depths.  With the flight from Caft, Starhl breathes heavily with his exertion exploring the ruins.  Just outside of Kaela's green light, hidden by a partially collapsed stone wall, a dark, narrow crevice splits the stone cavern.  An almost imperceptible draft ruffles Starhl's beard.

Turning to his companions, Starhl sees that they have succumbed to their fatigue.  Reznik and Valurel both sleep where they sit, turning their heads restlessly, their minds still fleeing from the terrors their bodies have eluded so far.  The stranger Jon and Kaela comfort Aislinn; Jon and Aislinn slowly drift off with Kaela's soft, clear singing.  Kaela herself fights fatigue, her eye lids drooping in the gentle, green light.

To stay and rest, or move on?

*Morn Sigil*

Wha-? Who?!  The old man snaps awake at Morn's words, struggling to fend off the lithe demon who whispered into his ear.  Shuffling backward on his hands and rump, white, bedraggled hair covering his face, the man screams. Don't hurt me, Whisperer!  I won't tell no one you're here!  Please don't kill me!


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 30, 2005)

Despite the forboding dark pit in this chamber, the Heroes of Caft rest in peace.  The uncomfortable stone floor of the cave is hardly noticed, intense fatigue overcoming the Heroes.  Time passes unnoticed, the green light from Kaela's stone unwavering, pressing back the oppressive darkness.  In time, stomachs begin to ache with hunger, groaning and rumbling in protest.

OOC: I assume Kaela would assist others with her heal skill.  How long do the Heroes plan to stay?


----------



## Micar Sin (Oct 30, 2005)

*Morn Sigil*

Staying back in the shadows, Morn stared hard at the man. Lowering his voice to to a threatening whisper he snarled "Who are you old man? Why do you hide here?"


----------



## elapse (Oct 30, 2005)

*To sleep, perchance to dream.*

*Reznik*
The short, intense journey had taken its toll on Reznik. As much as he fought against the slice of death known as sleep, he finally succumbed and layed in fitful slumber.


----------



## Hrothgar (Oct 31, 2005)

OOC: How long does do the Heroes plan on staying in their current position?  Not that they can tell time, except by healing I suppose.

*Morn Sigil*

The old man lowers his skinny arms, trying to pierce the darkness and view his assailant.  Sitting on his haunches, long, stringy gray hair covering his face, the old man croaks, Fallax.  Fallax is my name, Whisperer.  Fallax wipes his face with his filthy robe, becoming emboldened when no additional attacks come.  A lonely soul am I.  Minding my own business, dedicating my life to my own curiousities.  And hiding from...the Shadow.  He whispers in a hushed tone.  You are not a demon of Shadow, are you Whisperer?, fear rising in the old man's voice.


----------



## Krug (Oct 31, 2005)

_Just 4-6 hours, I guess..._

Starhl is jittery. He hopes to get out of this place soon. He waits while the others get some rest, and takes in some sleep too. He dreams of being chased by orcs, and this time, there are too many of them...they close in, howling, swinging their blades..


----------



## Bobitron (Oct 31, 2005)

Kaela fights off sleep to see to the wounded as best she can, but she too fears the rush or the Shadow's troops that could snuff their lives as easily as a candle. Making her way to Starhl, she rests a hand on his strong shoulder. "Do you think we can afford to tarry? I don't know that the Shadow would follow us into this place, but who can say what evil might drive them." She looks around at the collected heroes. "We need rest and proper healing."


----------



## Micar Sin (Oct 31, 2005)

*Morn Sigil*

Morn Settled back against the cave wall, keeping his blade beneath his cloak so as not to further frighten the old man. "I am a wanderer myself...You reveal much in your sleep Fallax...whose favor do you seek to regain? Answer truely for Caft is a funeral pyre and orcs stalk the land, so I am in no mood to quibble...."


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 1, 2005)

Silence is the Heroes only companion in the dark recesses of Northern Eredane's underground.  In the soft green light of Kaela's stone, the Heroes rest in peace.  Slowly, with Kaela's ministrations, wounds begin to knit and aches begin to subside.  However, a sense of urgency stalks in the minds of the Heroes.  Bellies ache and rumble.  Where will they find food?  Are they to starve in the cave?  And where are the forces of Shadow that have been relentlessly stalking them?

OOC: The Heroes have rested 8 hours.  Each hero recovers 2 hit points.

*Morn Sigil* 

The old man draws the back of his hand slowly across his mouth, pausing in his reply to Morn, his face inscrutable.  Master?  I have served many masters, Whisperer.  Fallax sneers, And I still bear the scars of my servitude.  A scholar in Highwall I once was, broken by the Shadow's dark agents, forced to research the secrets of Aryth for its eventual destruction.  Hee Hee.  If I still curry the favor of those bastards, my mind is broken.   The old man titters.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 1, 2005)

Kaela awakens with a grumbling stomach before most of the others. She takes a moment to collect her thoughts before going around to each of her companions and awakening them with a gentle touch and soft words.

"We can't stay here," she says simply once everyone is awake. Resting a small hand on Aislinn's shoulder, she looks about the cavern. "There is nothing for us here. We must move."

She reaches into her satchel, taking out a handful of roots. "These have been treated with stimulants to increase awareness. Each of us should chew one as we walk, it will help to sharpen our senses."

ooc: I have five each of two sorts of gnaw roots. Choose a +2 bonus to either Spot or Listen. I'm not sure if they stack or the duration, can you check that for me, Hrothgar?


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 1, 2005)

*Jon Rane*

There are certainly worse ways to awaken than being tended to by a pretty woman, Jon thinks as Kaela's medical talents pull him through the veil of sleep. But he doesn't have time to dwell on that entertaining notion, as as soon as he awakens the rumble of the demon borborygmos fills his belly.

"Mmm, yes," he grumbles, rubbing at his empty stomach. "I think we amay have spent quite enough time down here. Please, someone, tell me that there's a way out of here besides that... dunghole?" Jon asks, glancing at the stinking pit in the floor.

The vagabond stands, but at once almost doubles over from the pain. In the night (_was it really night?_), his bruises have set into a plate armour of paint hat crushes, grinds and twinges every time he moves. Grabbing his knees for support, Jon spits on the ground, his jaw working and eyes screwed shut as he marshals himself.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 2, 2005)

Valurel awakens from a restless sleep when he hears first Kaela and then Jon speak.  He struggles to his feet, his tired muscles having stiffened in the hours since he had assumed his position on the cavern floor.  He stretches, his back making an audible cracking sound.  He winces in pain, his wounds having only slightly healed.

"I check for other way out," he says, starting to make his way cautiously around the perimeter of the cavern.  He hopes to find something other than having to descend into the forboding pit.

OOC:  Search +5 (Take 20 if possible for a total of 25)


----------



## Micar Sin (Nov 2, 2005)

*Morn Sigil*

Morn regarded the man solemnly, suspecting that his mind was gone long ago...
"And how did you come to reside in such...luxurious surroundings Fallax?"


----------



## Krug (Nov 2, 2005)

Starhl joins in the search to help find a way out of here. "Hopefully orcs not waiting," he says.


----------



## elapse (Nov 2, 2005)

*Flushers*

*Reznik*
The freedom fighter awoke from his long slumber, his eyes adjusting to the dim light within the cave as if a bonfire were lit nearby. He pushed himself off the cavern floor and adjusted his sling bag as he stood to reassess the small bands situation. Although he strove to show as little emotion as possible, Reznik was glad that they had all made it through the altercation at Caft. With the strange powers that Aislinn demonstrated and the sudden appearance of allies at the ancestor ring, Reznik briefly entertained the idea that their was still a benevolent power that took interest in this otherwise forsaken world. But, he quickly came to his senses as he remembered the icy burn of the sword that marked his back, the jagged blade of the orcish knife that slit his throat, and the screams of dying. First his home and now Caft, no matter where he went others suffered. "Master Thiez, Shadow Legate. Thune the Widowmaker, orc war-leader". Reznik hoped that he completed the list soon, before another village experienced hell before departing for the hereafter.

Reznik nods to Kaela's words. As usual the woman's simple wisdom pressed the man on. He accepted the roots from her without a word and began to chew them. Then he opened his sling bag and removed the two trail rations he kept packed. It wasn't much, especially with so many of them on the run, but it was something to eat. As Valurel began to search their surroundings, Reznik divided the rations. Offering them to those he knew, and those who were still strangers to him.

OOC: Is Micar with us? I am a bit confused as to our exact surroundings.


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 2, 2005)

OOC: Everyone, characters can only gain the benefits of one gnaw root at a time.  Gnawing on the root for one hour gives the benefits for a 12 hour period.  Elapse, the Heroes are in a large underground chamber, part of the cave system that lead from Caft's ancestor ring.  The large chamber is full of ancient ruins with a large pit/crevass off to one side.  Micar is all alone.

The Heroes of Caft slowly move across the ruins, taking time to avoid injury while slowly becoming accustomed to their hurts.  Movement is painful.  Despair is a crushing weight.

Starhl leads the Heroes to a crevice in the far wall of the chamber, hidden behind a crumbling wall and opposite the stinking pit.  Descending into the narrow crevice, the Heroes follow the slowly widening passage.  Thank Aryth for Kaela's stone and its luminescence.  Trapped in the darkness would guarantee madness.  And a slow, painful death.

Time passes.  How much?  It is impossible to tell in the sunless cave.  Just as despair begins to well up and frustration becomes unbearable, the blackness of the cave breaks ahead and a faint white light illuminates the ground ahead.

*Morn Sigil*

Hee Hee.  Those bastards whipped me for the last time.  I grabbed my writings and fled north, slinking like a rat through the sewers of Highwall.  Hee hee.  Fallax's tittering becomes louder.  My research lead me here.  They laughed at my theories! Ha!  I am close to the secret now!  And I swear I will make those bastards pay!


----------



## Krug (Nov 2, 2005)

"Light! I see light! Ahead! We can get out of here!" says Starhl, signalling to the others. He will venture forward to check that the coast is clear first.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 2, 2005)

"Thank the goddess!" Kaela realizes what she just said and blushed slightly, a little ashamed that she had picked up Aislinn's words so quickly. 

She falls back in the order, standing next to Reznik and resting a hand in his arm. "I'm glad you made it through, Reznik. I thought you were lost for a moment." Her eyes are shy, but filled with genuine hope. "Thank you for helping me escape, and I know Aislinn appreciates it as well."


----------



## elapse (Nov 3, 2005)

*...the light at the end of the tunnel just may be the train.*

*Reznik*
Reznik draws his blades as Starhl proclaims the light ahead. The scarred man was eager to be out of the tomb, it held to much foreboding for the Erenlanders taste.

As Kaela's words registered in his mind he couldn't bring himself to look at her as she spoke. Instead he nodded his head, however slightly, and kept his eyes down cast.

"I better make sure Starhl has cover", he croaks out, barely audible. And with that he hustles as quickly and quietly as possible to the woodsman side to investigate the light.

MS: +8
Spot: +4


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 3, 2005)

Valurel moves ahead warily, slinking along like a wounded animal, hoping the light doesn't lead to worse things than a dank cave.  He hopes against hope that there are no Orcs waiting for them to come out.  He is relatively certain that he and his companions stand no chance in a fight right now.  They hadn't fared that well when they were in better shape, he could only imagine that it would be over before it started this time.

Upon reaching the light, he peers out.  While waiting for his eyes to adjust to the brightness, he listens intently for any sounds.

OOC:  Move Silently +6, Listen +6, Spot +5


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 3, 2005)

The Heroes move forward slowly, eyes keen for signs of movement ahead.  The damp cave curves to the right; at its far end, daylight filters into the cave, the source of the illumination seen ealier.  Outside the cave, tall pines crowd near the exit and a light rain falls from an leaden sky.  Neatly stacked near the opening are numerous artifacts bearing the elegant script seen on the ruins deeper in the cave: splintered stone walls, ornate columns, and even a cracked stone bowl.  All of the items are ancient, their exteriors weathered and worn.

*Morn Sigil*

Outside, dawn begins to break, a grayish light slowly seeping into the cave.  Almost two days since Morn's flight from Caft, Morn wonders what new surprises this day will bring.


----------



## Krug (Nov 3, 2005)

"An ancient people. Probably all dead. Like other ancient people," says Starhl, trying to sound philosophical.


----------



## Micar Sin (Nov 3, 2005)

"That is an out come devotely to be wished, Fallax...And what have you found?" Morn shifted uncomfortably against the wall as ligth slowly filtered into the cave, ears alert for the sounds of approaching danger...The old man was obviously mad, but what had he found....?


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 4, 2005)

Glancing out of the cave mouth, Heroes of Caft survey the surrounding terrain.  The cave mouth opens like a ragged wound on rocky bluff.  The rock-strewn hill is covered in tall, dark pines that shelter the hill from a light rain.  The damp forest floor is free of undergrowth and covered in brown pine needles.  Through breaks in the pines, the Heroes can see a rolling, grassy plain extends to the horizon.

*Morn Sigil* 
Hee hee.  The secrets of the ancient ones.  Do you want to see?  I will show you, Whisperer.  Fallax stands, his knobby legs shaking unsteadily in the cool morning air.


----------



## elapse (Nov 4, 2005)

*Into the great, wide open.*

*Reznik*
All dead. Reznik nods at the woodsman's simple wisdom. "But, we are still alive" he thought to himself and he intended to keep it that way.

"Kaela, Aislinn, stay close", he says to the young women in his company. To Starhl, Valurel and Jon he asks, "Which way now?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 4, 2005)

Valurel steps out of the cave mouth and into the fresh air, breathing deeply.  He looks upwards, letting the little bit of rain making it through the canopy of leaves and pine needles splash onto his face to wash away the grime and blood.  The various smells outside are more familiar and somehow more comforting than those in the caves.

"Should stay under trees for long as we can," he says in answer to Reznik.  "Should keep moving though.  Orcs might be near still."

He sniffs the air, searching for the distinctive smell that would indicate Orcs in the area.  He then drops to a crouch, sniffing the ground near the cave mouth, searching for signs that Orcs have been nearby recently.

OOC:  Using Scent ability from Beast path combined with Track (Survival +5).


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 4, 2005)

Holding Aislinn's hand, Kaela takes Reznik's words to heart, closing in to stand nearby him as they exit the cavern. She casts a long gaze at the script-covered columns, but gains no particular insight from doing so.


----------



## Krug (Nov 4, 2005)

Starhl keeps in front of the group, constantly scanning and sniffing for danger. The barbarian is moving in an increasingly feral way; practically animal-like. In the open area, he appears to be taking random swings with his new found sword, testing it's weight and getting used to it's temperement.


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 5, 2005)

*Jon Rane*

Too tired to talk much to any of the others, Jon feels wearier after than before they rested as the odd little party treks through the dark passage. His boots drag on the ground, every step a matter of effort. The light doesn't even impinge on his stooped head until they are nearly at the cave mouth, and even then he looks up on dully.

The feel of fresh air on his lips, the sensation of the crushing walls of the tunnel being removed, and Starhl's tautological comment wash over him, cleansing some of the gloom from his mind, and Jon Rane smiles slightly. He tousles his hands through his hair, shaking out the dust and relaxing for a moment, offering silent thanks to whatever benign spirits might be in the area.

"I-kgh..." Jon pauses as his throat seizes up, clogged as it is with dirt and thick saliva. His rumbling stomach reminds him that it is also food, and not only water that he lacks. "I'm not wholly sure how far we travelled through that hellish passage," he continues when his lips and tongue move normally again. "But unless I miss my guess, we should be... hmmm..."

The vagabond, though born and raised in more southerly lands, searches his mind, oddly sure that some snippet of useful information about their whereabouts might be there. Why should there be, he wonders. I've never been here before _been here before, ten of my prince's men at my back, making haste to the Pauper's Fortress, regardless of the cost to the horses..._

OOC: Knowledge: Northlands +3.​


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 5, 2005)

Standing at the edge of the cave and looking down the stone-strewn woodland hill, the Heroes of Caft assess their situation.  Lack of food and water and the long march through the cave has dulled senses and claimed strength.  However, the pungent scent of pine mixed with life-giving rain and light from the sky above raises spirits as crushed as they have been.

Valurel drops to his haunches, inspecting the ground and throws back his head to taste the air.  Depressions in the mossy, pine-needle covered soil between the rocks.  Worn boots.  And recent.  And...a smell.  Valurel turns up his nose.  Unwashed body.  Nearby.

Reznik's sharp gaze scans the forest above and below.  There.  At the foot of the bluff below.  A crack in a stone cliff face.  Another cave.

Starhl and Kaela stop to inspect the collection of debris in the cave.  Looking at the script covering the artifacts, Kaela's gaze drops to the stone in her hand.  The stone still sheds a gentle green light that diminishes and disappears only when removed from Kaela's hand.  The stylized tree on the small stone.  An oak?  Yes, there, another one.  On the stone bowl.  On the fluted column.  Yes, the ruins here are similar to those found deep within the cave.  Starhl looks down at the greatsword in his hands.  A mighty blade by all accounts.  What connection does this sword have with these artifacts?  And who was the sword's original wielder?

Jon leans against the rough cave wall, his tired gaze sweeping the surrounding lands.  Something familiar...at the edge of his mind.  A mighty warrior.  Lost in the underground.  Under a pine-topped hill.  Almost ten miles north of a broad forested valley with a shallow, rock-bottomed river.  Or was it northeast?


----------



## Micar Sin (Nov 6, 2005)

*Morn Sigil*

"Lead on then Fallax..." Morn firmly gripped his sepi and slipped from shadow to shadow, intently watching the old man in front of him...


----------



## Krug (Nov 6, 2005)

"Me can't wait to test blade against orc," says Starhl to Kaela, flashing a brief smile.


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 7, 2005)

Surveying the surroundings, Reznik notices movement from the second cave lower on the hill.  Motioning to attract his companions attention, the Heroes peer out of the darkness of their current sanctuary to see a very unlikely sight in Northern Eredane.  Emerging from the cave is an old man, coarse gray robes secured by a frayed rope around his middle.  Scrabbling up the hill over lichen covered stones, he looks over his shoulder as a second, smaller form emerges from the cave.  This second figure is much like an elf, but significantly smaller.  The old man brushes his long, white hair out of his face and smiles a wild grin.  Up this way, Whsiperer.  Heh.  My treasures are hidden above.  The old man turns and begins to climb up toward the Heroes, his face focused on the uneven terrain.  Behind, the small elf-like warrior climbs effortlessly with a cat-like grace behind the old man.


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 7, 2005)

*Jon Rane*

Staggering forward to address the rest of the group, Jon mutters "I think that there might be..." But then stops, noticing the two figures leaving the cave. "Huh. More enemies of the orcs, I wonder?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 7, 2005)

Valurel turns to his companions.  "Someone here not long ago.  Boot tracks," he points at the depressions in the earth.   "Smell something too," he says, sniffing the air again.

When he notices the old man and the little elf climbing the slope, he continues to sniff the air, trying to discern if those are the unwashed ones that he smelled a few moments earlier.  He remains in a defensive crouch as the approach.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 7, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> "Me can't wait to test blade against orc," says Starhl to Kaela, flashing a brief smile.




Kaela returns the smile. "If I were only strong enough to wield it..." Those who know her find the statement strangely out of place on her lips. Her nature has always been a tender one.

When she notices the new arrivals, she grabs Aislinn's hand tightly and pulls her close, standing behind Reznik for protection.


----------



## Krug (Nov 8, 2005)

*Starhl*

"Who be new people?" says Starhl, putting away his sword. He eyes them suspiciously.


----------



## elapse (Nov 8, 2005)

*Newcomers...*

*Reznik*
Reznik shrugs to Starhl's words almost wishing it was orcs. He stands with his companions as they watch the old man and small creature approach, but unlike the fighter he keeps his blades in his hands.

"I hope you are correct, Jon. Perhaps you should hail them." Reznik says to his companion.


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 8, 2005)

Valurel's nose wrinkles as the wind rushes up the hill carrying the old man's scent.  The old man seems bent on rushing up the hill in a frenzied haste, not paying attention to his surroundings.  Reaching the lip of the cave, he glances up to meet the gaze of the Heroes, and slides down several feet in the damp moss as he raises his skinny, mud covered arms protectively over his face.  Aieee!  His agents have found me!


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 8, 2005)

*Jon Rane*

"Well, there's only one way to find out...' Jon sets off down the slope, his sore limbs jerking like a manic marionette. When he's about half way down, the old man's shriek splits the air, making him hesitate. He eyes hte old man and the diminutive creature warily, but then remembers that the ally-to-bastard ratio is well in his favour.

"Hello!Hail! Stay your fear, old fellow. We're no men of the Shadow..." Jon pauses, realising that the man was speaking his native tongue. _I've been speaking Norther so long, I must be muddled..._ he thinks ruefully. "We're not friends of the Demon King, old man! You're safe!" 

Jon slows to a careful walk, arms slightly spread, smiling as warmly as he can.


----------



## Micar Sin (Nov 8, 2005)

Morn quickly stepped back against the wall, gripping his sepi as he eyed the bedraggled group before him..."Calm yourself Fallax...I've rarely seen agents of the shadow who looked quite so....haggard..." Morn turned to the group before him "I assume you are refugees from Caft seeking sanctuary in this place, correct?"


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 9, 2005)

The old man called Fallax seems to gain a measure of bravery at Jon's words.  Slowly climbing the last few feet, Fallax edges cautiously into the cave, his apprehensive gaze on the armed Heroes.  He glances quickly over the debris and ancient artifacts stacked around the cave entrance before turning back to the Heroes.  Where did you come from?  And what do you want with my treasures?


----------



## Dirigible (Nov 9, 2005)

*Jon Rane*

Jon looks the two of them up and down, pursing his lips slightly. "You're no vision of beuaty yourself, my fine fey friend." He nods at Micar's words, and responds with a mild lie. "Yes, we're from Caft... escaped there not long before the orcs came." He glances at his colleagues, not sure if he canbluff any details that are called for, and glosses over the fact. "And we have no interest in your treasures, old man."

_Alright, now that was a_ complete _lie._

Jon Rane grins a little broader.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 9, 2005)

Kaela stays quiet, peeking out from behind Reznik's back.


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 10, 2005)

Dirigible said:
			
		

> *Jon Rane*
> "And we have no interest in your treasures, old man."  Jon Rane grins a little broader.




The old man called Fallax lets out a loud "Hrrumph!" before turning again to inspect his artifacts.  That's because your ignorance is matched only by your dim wit, Erenlander.  Heh.  Most fools such as yourself would pass this by as rubble.  Fallax kneels before the cracked remains of a fluted column and slowly caresses a weathered, engraven image of a stylized tree.  His voice drifts dreamily and gaze becomes unfocused.  If they only knew...

Turning with a scowl, Fallax stops abruptly, staring at the stone in Kaela's hand while rubbing his long, white beard.  Where did you get that stone, woman?


----------



## Krug (Nov 10, 2005)

Starhl maintains his grip on his sword, but watches the newcomers cautiously. _Every man who aids us is good. One more to fight the shadow, even if his bones are creaking._


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 11, 2005)

Valurel moves between Kaela and Fallax, a low growl issuing forth from deep in his throat.  He doesn't like the way the old man is looking at the stone that Kaela is carrying.  "Maybe rude old man needs to learn some manners," Valurel hisses coldly.  "Who are you and what is all of this," he growls, dropping into a crouch, pointing with one sharp claw at the collection of stuff near the cave mouth.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 11, 2005)

Hrothgar said:
			
		

> Turning with a scowl, Fallax stops abruptly, staring at the stone in Kaela's hand while rubbing his long, white beard.  Where did you get that stone, woman?




Kaela waits, tucking the stone in her pocket. She lets Valurel step up before replying. "I will answer no questions of yours until answers are given." Her voice is defiant. "What reason have we to trust you, and who is this other person?"


----------



## elapse (Nov 11, 2005)

*Q&A*

*Reznik*
Reznik stands quietly as his companions banter back and forth with the old man. He retains his weapons in hand in case the stranger becomes unfriendly.


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 12, 2005)

Bobitron said:
			
		

> "What reason have we to trust you, and who is this other person?"




The old man sneers and nods at Morn Sigil.  Who is he?  A fiend.  A demon from the jungles in the far south sent to drive me mad with his whisperings.  I call him the Whisperer.  Be careful of him, I would if I were you, lest he squat on your chest deep in the night blasting your sanity and spirit with the black speech of the Shadow.

Fallax raises his left arm slightly at Valurel's harsh words and sharp claws.  His gaze sweeps the Heroes.  As for me, I am Fallax, former scholar of Highwall.  My passion and curiousity has brought me here to this place of power.  Now, will you tell me where you retreived that stone?  And why did it glow with such luminescence?  Fallax licks his dirty lips, but his fearful eyes shift to Valurel for an instant before returning to look at Kaela.  Your stone has markings similar to these ancient _Elthedar_ artifacts.  Tell me where you retreived the stone and why you are here and I will tell you what you want to know.  Fallen under the Shadow are we and I don't believe things happen by chance.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 13, 2005)

Valurel stays between Fallax and Kaela in a crouch, ready to spring on the old man if he so much as twitches the wrong way.  If he knows magic of some sort, he could be more dangerous than he looks.  He isn't willing to risk Kaela's life or the lives of his companions on faith in a stranger's good intentions.  He remains silent, waiting to see if Kaela intends to answer the old man's question about where she acquired the stone.


----------



## Krug (Nov 13, 2005)

Starhl relaxes his stance. "I trust this man," he says, without saying why.


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 14, 2005)

Fallax runs a skeletal hand across his face, raking the long white hair out of his face.As well you should, woodsman.  I am not the enemy here.  But, I think we both have something that the other wants.  Will you divulge where you are from and the secret of the stone?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 14, 2005)

Valurel still poised between Kaela and Fallax, casts a glance at Starhl.  "Trust must be earned," he says simply and turns his attention back to the old man.  He remains ready for any treachery, conditioned by years of hardship, pain and sorrow.  Trust no longer comes easily to him.  Oddly he trusts his newfound companions, mainly because theyve been thrust into a situation together against their will and beyond their control.  These two newcomers are still a mystery.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 15, 2005)

Kaela rests a tiny hand on Valurel's strong shoulder, a soft smile on her face. "My companions and I are a bit on edge, old one." She turns to face him. "Please forgive our hostility." 

"We found the stone deep in the caves. The entrance was at the ancestor mound outside Caft, and we ran from there. There was a wide cavern where we rested. That sword was there." She motions to Starhl's new weapon. "There were many markings down there. I cannot make sense of them, though. Perhaps if you were to look?"


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 15, 2005)

Caft!? So far, so far...  The old man gazes at Kaela, his mind working over the implications of her words.  I never thought...yes! Of course!  Woodsman, let me see that sword.  Fallax seems to have lost his fear of Valurel, moving past him to gaze at the sword in Starhl's powerful grip.  Ah, yes.  These runes are Norther.  Yes!  I knew it!  The old man squeals in delight, leaping and laughing about the cave before returning to Starhl's side.  Thank you, Woodsman.  You have put the pieces of the puzzle together for me!  Do you know what you hold in your hand?  Faith, my sinewy friend.  Faith!  The name of the sword wielded by Bjorn the Tall of the Alard Clan of House Sedrig.  Bjorn was last seen during the last war against the Shadow.  Tales tell he prophesized the return of Aryth's goddess.  A goddess who would break the grip of Shadow.  Fallax looks incredulously at the Heroes.  He disappeared during the war.  Many thought he was just a myth.  A legend.  A lie spread by the hopeless to give hope in a world of Shadow.  Bjorn's Faith is the name of the sword.  A mighty weapon indeed.  Supposedly blessed by a goddess.  Fallax raises an eyebrow to see if anyone doubts the veracity of his claims.  With your discovery, by dumb luck no doubt, you have found the evidence that I have searched for so long to support these.  Fallax waves his hand at the artifacts around him.  The _Elthedar_ that once built their civilization here are long gone, but the writing of that lost race remain.  I have not been able to decipher fully the meaning of their script, but I believe this area was a place of worship.  To one of the Lost Gods.  Could this place still contain the essence of a being with the power of the Shadow, but the purity of light?  Fallax looks at Starhl's sword.  I can only wonder.  And that stone you carry, girl.  The runic tree.  Looks at these artifacts.  Covered in that same design.  A meaning of import, I think.


----------



## Krug (Nov 15, 2005)

After heaing what the old man has said, Starhl lifts up the blade. "With blade we can turn back shadow. Faith." He roars in mad laughter.


----------



## Micar Sin (Nov 16, 2005)

Morn smiled grimly at the group in front of him and slipped his blade back into its sheath.  "I am Morn, or the Whisperer as Fallax has apparently decided to call me. The sword may be divine providence or dumb luck, but orcs are still scouring the country side. Eventually they will find the other entrance to these caves. I would suggest that we not be present when they do.


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 16, 2005)

Fallax freezes at Morn's words, shaking hands covering his mouth and beard.  Orcs?  How many?  Where are they now?  They musn't find me!  Do you know what the legates would do to me if they found a renegade scholar hidden in this forsaken land?


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 16, 2005)

Valurel watches as Fallax moves past him to look closer at the sword.  He lets the old man pass unhindered, content to watch him for now.  When Morn and Fallax mention Orcs, he answers, "Too many Orcs, nearly killed us all."  He sniffs the air again, trying to detect any sign of the Orcs approaching their current location.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 16, 2005)

Kaela can't help but feel a little uncomfortable at the revelation about the sword. _We are no heroes, fit to wield such a weapon. We seek only to flee, not fight. Aislinn's safety is all that matters._ She keeps her doubts inside, though, nodding appreciatively in response to the information.

"While the Orcs and Legates seek us, you need not fear them looking for you, wise one. If you stay as you were, hidden deep in the caverns, I expect things will go the way they have for years. The Orcs may come close, but I think right now they have bigger prey to chase." She sighs deeply. "Right now, I just want to find a safe haven from the Shadow. We need to move. The longer we tarry, the closer the Orcs come to finding this place." Her eyes rest on Starhl, looking over his resolute countenance and Faith. "While I have no doubt you will fight with bravery, we cannot fight the numbers that the Shadow would bring down on us in a direct manner. This is a time for fleet movement, not strong arms." 

She extends a smile to the newcomer. "Morn. We would appreciate your blade, if you would accompany us. Would that be okay with you, Aislinn?"


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 17, 2005)

Valurel tests the air.  Other than the odiferous Fallax, the pungent scent of pine and wet earth do not carry the taint of orc.

Fallax looks at Kaela, his deep, dark eyes pleading.  Your group is well-armed, strong enough to run and fight, if necessary.  I am an old man.  Please take me with you.  His hand sweeps across the stone artifacts along the wall.  I have extracted all the information I can from these.  There is nothing more for me here, especially if orcs are searching for your group.  Fallax's gaze finally rests on Aislinn.  The old man frowns.  She does not have the look of the rest of you.  Innocent.  What is her story?

Aislinn stands closer to Kaela and behind Valurel, obviously uncomfortable in the old man's gaze.  I have seen the goddess of which you speak.  Fallax stares at her in a daze, his mind not comprehending what he has just heard.


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 17, 2005)

Valurel remains crouched between Fallax and his two female companions.  He remains silent on the old man's request to join the group of refugees, waiting to see if Fallax was going to recover his wits enough to speak with Aislinn about her "goddess".


----------



## Micar Sin (Nov 17, 2005)

"I have no home of my own and those who oppose The Shadow are welcome companions..." Morns eyes flashed coldly as his voice dropped to a flat growl... "But Fallax must accompany us. No one living will be left to orcish mercy"


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 17, 2005)

Kaela looks nervously at Reznick, concerned aout adding the old man to the group. She understands Morn's words, however, and is certain the guilt of leaving the man behind would haunt her if she declined him.


----------



## elapse (Nov 17, 2005)

*Faith and Hope*

*Reznik*
Reznik sighs deeply while looking at Kaela, and ever so slightly shakes his head. He looks to his companions as a whole and says, "I care not who keeps company, but I do not wish to stay here as the orcs will be on our trail soon. Valurel, Starhl, can you get us on our old path?"


----------



## Krug (Nov 18, 2005)

"Yes come. You be with us. And we must move quickly. Now," says Starhl.


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 18, 2005)

Fallax continues to stare at Aislinn, disbelief in his eyes.  Slowly his eyes look at each of you in turn, his voice subdued.  She is why the orcs pursue you.  He says as a statement, not a question.  And legates command the orcs.  This would attract only the most powerful legates.  Yes...yes, we should leave.  Now.  Fallax looks back at his precious artifacts before looking at Bjorn's Faith and Aislinn.  There is nothing for me here now.  Take me where you will and I will be of what service I can.  What are your plans?


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 20, 2005)

"Lead on, Starhl. We shall speak as we move." There is strength in Kaela's voice that wasn't there just a few moments ago. "Reznik, you had mentioned Highwall. Do you still consider that the best path to take?"


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 21, 2005)

At the mention of Highwall, Valurel's eyes narrow.  He has no fondness for towns and cities as they are largely occupied by Orcs and other forces of the Shadow.  Only pain and sorrow would be found in such a place.  He wasn't sure he wanted to go anywhere near Highwall, or any other occupied city.  "Why there?" he asks.  "Only more enemies there."  He is prepared to go wherever he must with his newfound friends but would like to here the reasons for such a choice.


----------



## elapse (Nov 21, 2005)

*To infintiy, and beyond.*

*Reznik*
The Erenlander swallowed hard, fighting to wet his throat so he could speak. "Highwall would have allies, however few, willing to hide us within the folds of the resistance", he croaked in his gravely voice. He paused for a few moments while the companions walked and then continued, "I have little reason to believe that the orc host would expect a pack of refugees to travel for Highwall. I assumed they would scour the countryside for us. Believing that we would succumb to the elements or hide in a cave."

 He let the last part sit with them for a few paces and said, "It is obvious that Aislinn is valuable to the agents of the Shadow, and will stand as a beacon of hope to those who seek an end to Izrador. That being said, I cannot promise that any allies of mine will provide equal aid, to you or myself, when they realize the gravity of the situation. That shouldn't make any of our situation worse than it already is, but if they only have the ability to smuggle a few of us to safety do not be suprised."


----------



## Krug (Nov 22, 2005)

"Move quick. Tell Starhl where to go, he will go," says the Barbarian, hefting his sword, eager to get a chance to try it out.


----------



## Micar Sin (Nov 22, 2005)

Morn shifted uneasily as he remembered his fathers words _the cities are all corrupt...They were corrupt before the Shadow came, and he just took it for his own...better to flee to the wilds and take your chances with the beasts..._  Morn shook his head angrily and muttered to himself "And what did fleeing avail us father? I will run no more..."
'I have avoided the cities for many years now, so I cannot offer any advice on that path. But I can guide us through the wilderness there...."


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 22, 2005)

Fallax looks the Heroes up and down.  Well, you can't expect to leave for Highwall in your current state.  Come down the hill, I have some food...  Fallax glances at Starhl, ...problably not enough., he whispers under breath.

The descent is steep and treacherous with the slick stone and wet pine needles.  Aislinn leans on Reznik, Kaela, and Starhl for help, but does not complain despite the bruises and scrapes she endures.  The light rain falling from above is cold, but refreshing, a welcome break from the narrow confines of the cave above.

Fallax's home is much like the cave above, although it narrows to a think crack within twenty feet of the cave's exterior.  A pile of smudged robes and canvas marks Fallax's bed.  Scrounging in the corner of the cave, Fallax pulls back a round stone, revealing a large hole in the stone cave floor.  Reaching in, Fallax pulls out a canvas bag and some flat, crumbling bread.  Pine cone seeds and some acorn bread.  I've been able harvest the acorns from the oaks on the other side of this copse, mix in blackberries, and bake it on hot stones.  Pretty nourishing.  Fallax takes a bit and grimaces.  Too bad I have been unable to leach the acids from the acorns.  Fallax stands and gropes near the cave edge, pulling in a broken pot filled with rain water.  Water to wash it down.  Hee hee.

Aislinn sits silently, taking small bites of the bread.  What thoughts pass through her mind?  The death of her parents.  The destruction of Caft.  Caught on a wave that threatens to carry her from her homeland and dash her on the shores of Shadow.  Woodsman?  Erunsil?   Aislinn says softly to Starhl and Valurel.  You do not complain, but I sense your pain.  Here.  Her small hands are warm as they touch the mighty Dorn and the ghost-like Valurel.  Her touch soothes and heals, stitching wounds and mending broken bodies.

OOC: Starhl and Valurel both regain 8 hp of damage.  Jon Rane can too, if he is still around.

So, the plans are to make for Highwall?  Remember, the Heroes have just finished trekking through the underground for who knows how long without food or water.  They are on the verge of Fatigue at this point.

Starhl, Reznik, Kaela, Valurel, and Jon can all advance to 2nd level.  Please make the necessary corrections in the Rogue's Gallery.

Story Experience Points:
1. Successfully fleeing from Caft with Aislinn.
2. Killing Lorne, the Bastard of Caft.
3. Killing Melian, Aislinn's Fell mother.
4. Fending off the orcs in the ancestor ring.
5. Recovering _Bjorn's Faith_ and Kaela's green stone.
6. Learning of the so-called goddess and the potential Hope that exists in Eredane.


----------



## Krug (Nov 23, 2005)

_Sounds good. Have updated my sheet. Also gained an Animal Companion. I'm away until the 28th for a buisness trip. I'd really like to do a proper writeup of that portion.Don't want to do something like a 'wolf suddenly appaers next to Starhl'. 

Work has been crazy lately but things should be better from next week. 

By the way, great game.  I'm really enjoying it. _


----------



## Toric_Arthendain (Nov 23, 2005)

Valurel squats near the rest of the group, slowly eating bread and drinking water.  His hunger is fierce but he makes an effort to eat slowly.

"Maybe we stay here, leave when everyone has rested.  If everyone tired, might not make it far."  Valurel looks around at his companions, waiting to see if anyone else has an opinion.


----------



## Bobitron (Nov 23, 2005)

"You're right about that, Valurel. I can't say how much further I can go without rest." Kaela smiles at the crouched warrior, noticing his attempts to eat in a slow, calm manner. "Let's find a good place to stay for a good sleep. Somewhere we can defend; somewhere away from searching eyes." She looks for the old man. "Fellax, is this a good spot to stay, or should we look elsewhere?"

ooc: I was hoping to have time to update Kaela today, but it will have to wait until the weekend. Sorry, Hrothgar.


----------



## Micar Sin (Nov 27, 2005)

Morn removed his mask and hood and smiled grimly as he took a small piece of the bread for himself.  "I've left an unpleasent surprise at the other entrance for the curious. You should rest. The smell of blood will bring more than just orcs. I will watch over you. "  Without waiting for a reply morn slipped into the tunnel leading to the outside...


----------



## Hrothgar (Nov 27, 2005)

*Chapter 2*

The thread for Chapter 2: Flight.

Krug, as for an animal companion, rather than writing it up, let's roleplay it out.  What animal companion is Starhl looking for?  I assumed a wolf from your previous post.


----------



## Krug (Nov 28, 2005)

_Yes, either a wolf or a bear... Am back and will try to update by tomorrow. _


----------



## Hrothgar (May 10, 2006)

ACK!  Wrong thread!


----------



## Krug (May 11, 2006)

_Holy cow! We lost everything! _


----------

